# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells Part 14



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home, love and luck to you all


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

just bookmarking

(and still going   !)


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Cardi, I feel for you, the 2ww is pure torture.   Watch funny films, keep busy.  Good Luck!    

Katy- best of luck with your scan today.  Hope all goes as smoothly as possible for you.  

LOL
Pix


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Everything OK at the clinic this morning so it's all steam ahead with the treatment.  

Scan showed thin lining and quiet ovaries (Marion's phrase, not mine!), so first injection tonight.  I'm taking Suprecur and Menopur (6 ampoules   ) so I'm hoping things get moving reasonably quickly ... drugs are £150 per day!!!  Feeling more apprehensive than ever...

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Katy H - I'm glad you had a better morning at SEFC than me!

Waiting for the call to say this month is cancelled.... follicles appear to be shrinking and had some bleeding which may mean I have a polyp! Great


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
I have been away for about 3 months but I am back now. I have been watching the board and thinking of all of you but just needed a break from posting.
Since last here I have had a terrible attempt at a third ICSI cycle.  I did all the injections and when I got to egg collection I had already ovulated and so there were no eggs.
My fiance and I were absolutely devestated as you can imagine.
We are going to try again on the 29th Spetember all being well.
This will be our last go for a while as we get married 11months today and so will focus on that for a while.
If this next cycle does happen to work we will be getting married with a 2 - 4 week old baby!!!!
Hope to hear from everyone.  I am still feeling so sad and just need to believe that this does work.


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennie and Ladynecta  

It will work.     As frustrating, heartbreaking it can be; believe in your heart that it will happen.  Take your breaks when you need them; for as long as you need them and try your best to stay positive.   

We have our appt tomorrow- for yet, another scan.  Tried calling today but haven't received a call back yet. Cry on and off; my heart hurts.  We buried a couple of stones near a stream. I snatched them off Deal, on my Birthday.  One was shaped of a heart and the other like an egg. Then dropped a 'rubber duck' in the water- dh, kept hitting it to try to make it float. We laughed and cried.    It's not easy, but I keep saying things to myself and dh,  'it's better it happened this way', 'it wasn't the right time', 'it will happen again'.  And I do believe this.  Things will eventually go right for us.  

Just got call back from clinic and thankfully, they're unlikely to do third scan.  Now awaiting call from Dr. R. 

All the best,

Pix


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening people...

Sorry about the me post but I am starving and need to sit down as been in a 4 hour meeting about the house we are buying!! 

Had our NHS scan this morning and all was well...dates say just over 13 weeks now and low risk for Downs etc. I know that there has been some sad news on here lately and I am sorry if my news upsets anyone ...but I also know that sometimes good news is helpful too..

x HP


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Sending big hugs to ladynecta and jennie  

Honeypot - that's good news about scan, and that everything is progressing well.

Pix4bu - thinking of you, hun, good to have such a suppotive dh.  

Katy H - hope things are progressing well for next scan.

Its all change for us and we have deceided to do the dna fragmentation test as mr.r highly recommends it?!  kind of annoying as its not cheap costs £150, we are booked in this saturday, and results should be back in 2 wks so hope we are still on for the 30th September start of 3rd iui??!!  Feels a bit rushed, but we are both keen to start again.

big hugs to all,
xxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all and sorry to all those who have had bad news recently

xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Honeypot- pleased to hear all went well on your scan; and yes, we all need to hear good news.

Thank you rungirl and drowned girl  Rungirl, your next treatment is just around the corner-hope it all works very well for you    

Cardi- good luck with test tomorrow, hope af has stayed clear away

Wanted to let you lovely ladies know about Maidstone Mela- takes place this weekend at Mote Park. Saturday 6-9 and Sunday 1-6http://www.digitalmaidstone.co.uk/news/august%202009/maidstone%20mela%20weekend.aspx

The Mela is a celebration of the diversity of the borough through music, food and dance. The Mela has a truly international theme with stalls preparing, cooking and selling their national and regional cuisine as well as displaying crafts and national dress. On the stage there is full programme of culturally diverse entertainment. The Mela brings together partner agencies, community groups, local schools and charities to celebrate the diversity of the borough and promote community cohesion.

Take care,
pix

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sadly, it's a BFN for us.  I've pretty much known for a few days as the witch arrived on Tuesday night - again 3 days before OTD like the last time.  It's so hard isn't it?  I really don't think I have the strength to pick myself up again at the moment.

I'll post again when I feel a bit more cheery.  Thanks for all of your words of encouragement.

x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All

Cardi - I'm so sorry for you, it doesn't get any easier, thinking of you hun.  Sending you big hugs.

We head up to London tomorrow for the dna fragmentation test, and then its a 2ww, amazing its always a 2ww...fingers crossed all comes back fine! Mr. R suggested to have sex 7 days in a row and then abstein for 2-3 days, wow!  Sounds easy, but it didn;t really pan out... we managed 3 days then 1 day off then 2 days then 3 days off.  Has anyone else done this test If all's well we are booked to start 3rd iui on the 30th.

Hope everyone else is well, sending you big hug
Rungirl xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

morning all,

well its an early one from me, in laws off the the airport, OLD people just dont know how to do things quietly.  they have been up for about 1 hour and have manged to wake the whole house, with doors banging and talking etc.

Wishing everyone happiness, there are a few ladies who are really down at the moment and all I can suggest it to try and get over the hard times is to get out, while we have a bit of the summer, I for one am definately going to mote park either today or tomorrow it sounds like a brill day out.  Make plans, for a week or month etc, do something fun, doesnt have to cost lots of money, but plan something to look forward to - honestly it has helpped me so much having something other than treatment to look forward to.

well I start down reg on around the 4th October, so am looking forwar to that, if that make any sense at all ha ha.

Well ladies have a great week end no matter what you doing, thinking of you all and wishing you all happiness and love

Love
NattyT


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*cardi* -   I am sorry to hear that  iTS REALLY HARD!! I know! Its the hardest thing me and my DH had to go throw... Please stay strong it will happen just have to keep trying!!1 I know its all unfair and sometimes I am losing hope but few days later I getting up for another "fight" 
*pix* - I am sorry I didnt replay yet for one of your message but I wanted "longer one" I have been at work even today  Now I should have time at the weekend so I am going to do that!! xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Cardi    It is so very  VERY difficult   

Grejka- No worries. write whenever you get the chance to.  I just happen to have too much time on my hands.  

Rungirl- Hope test results come through quickly and all is fine.

Natty- couldn't agree with you more; try my best to plan days ahead of time and preoccupy my mind with other things.  Planning to go for an hour or two tonight (Mote Park) and likely tomorrow afternoon as well.  Adore ethnic food- I'm likely to be the one stuffing her face.   or you may see me with my knitting needles.  

Sadly, (tmi) I'm awaiting to naturally miscarry.  Stopped cyclogest on Monday- didn't have to go in for scan.  Will call clinic if nothing happens by then; not sure what will be suggested next.  We also need to book a consultation appointment.  I'd like to 'move' on as quickly as possible.  Will have to wait for next af, but hope to start again come November or January.  I've returned to 'work-(volunteer)' and have taken on knitting (again).  Knitting "Nora"- may even be organizing a knitting group in area  
Someday, I'll get to knit a baby blanket for our little one.  

LOL to all x

Pix


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Pix4Bu

Enjoy the food, ha ha, we are going def tomorrow with friends looking forward to it!

wow if you do start again in Nov we could be cycle buddies, I stop my down reg on the 13th Nov - baseline scan on the 18th Nov.  Let me know when you have decided what and when.

I am really sorry to hear about your natural miscarriage.  I had the same thing happen in January.  Its not the greatest and I can imagine how you are feeling.  You do seem to be quite strong, I was a wrek.  Actually on Wednesday would have been our babys due date, I had a shocking day, didnt expect to feel so heart broken again, but I had put a reminder on my phone ages ago but forgot about it and the reminder didnt help.

If you do host a knitting group let me know, i would be interrested.

Chat soon to everyone, thinking of you enjoy your weekend

nats


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Nat,

We went to Mote Park for a few hours yesterday.  It was good to go out and we enjoyed ourselves.  We're planning to go again today, likely with inlaws and a few friends.  They're planning on having over 80 stalls- food, clothing, as well as, entertainment.  Should be good fun.  

Am sorry for your recent loss.      Your angel shares the same Birthday as my first angel; he/she would have been 10 this past Wednesday. And I still light a candle on the day.

I'm not entirely sure how strong I am- I'm still quite upset inside.  I think I'm only able to 'handle' it better because, unfortunately, my first loss happened at 3 months and it was a very traumatic experience for me.  And we just need to stay as strong as we possibly can, don't we?  

It would be lovely to have a cycle buddy; grejka may also be starting come November.  Again, I'm not entirely sure when we will start again-still need to arrange meeting at clinic.  Have been told to contact after next af- could take some time, depending when I will actually miscarry.  

As for the knitting group, I'm quite amazed by how many people seem to be interested.  I'm certainly not an expert- just scarves lately    Also, like crocheting, but haven't done that in ages.  Will be 'recruiting' others who are experts.  It should be a combination of experts and beginners. Do you know how to knit?  Will let you know when day and time is set in stone.

Pixie


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

to all in need - sounds like that's quite a few of you right now.

I had my first check-up scan this morning and I'm ready for egg collection already!  I've only been injecting for a week (7 days Suprecur, 6 days Menopur).  I have to say I was rather shocked, but it's trigger shot tonight and egg collection on Wednesday morning.

All a bit of a change from last time when I had to abandon the whole cycle due to poor response...

Katy x


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi to all

WOW Katy, thats brill news, like you say a big change to last cycle - can only mean good things, if its at all possible enjoy the fact that its last injection tonight, rest and best of luck with your egg collection on Wednesday thinking of you.    

Pixie, after all my plans to get to the mela we never got there!  We ended up buying wallpaper and paint, and got stuck into our dinning room.

Man its turned cold quick hasnt it?  We have even put the heating on -   i actually love the winter but didnt expect it to arrive quite so soon.

  to everyone chat soon
nattyT


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

HI everyone

Well, reading back over the last few pages has just had me in tears  .  There has been so much bad news and you have all been through so much, my heart goes out to you all  .  I try and catch up on here when I can, and am always thinking of you, but haven't posted for ages as there are so many new people now and so much to keep up on!

Jennie - I was th9inking about you the other day as I hadn't heard from you in ages.  I'm so sorry to hear your news, that must have been terrible  .  I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you for your next attempt   X

Cardi - sorry to hear it was a BFN   X

Katy - I'm glad it is going well for you this time and tons of good luck X

Grejka - hello, I hope you are slowly beginning to feel stronger and build up the strength to try again.  THinking of you  X

Pix - sorry to hear about your loss also  .  I live in the Miadstone area and would be interested in joining your knitting club!  I have always wanted to be able to knit   X  That is if you don't mind me joining  

Well, I'm now 23 weeks and feeling baby move all the time now, which is lovely  .  All is fine, apart from I have a low placenta which should hopefully move, I need another scan at 28 weeks to check.  I am feeling great, just a bit tired at work.  We are starting on the nursery soon and have started buying bits.  Counting down til xmas now when I finish work! 

Love and hugs to all XXX  Hope we get some more good news on here soon X


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning Ladies 

Katy- Thinking of you.  Best of Luck for today.    I was told during my egg collection, I was singing.   Haven't a clue what I was singing though.  I'm guessing it was an 80's song, as that's what we were listening to whilst driving to clinic.

Natty- Sorry you were unable to make it to Mela- hopefully, next year.  Sounds like you're quite busy decorating your place, which could be very fun and exciting (hopefully, not too frustrating!).  Will pm you details about knitting club.

Luci-  I"m so pleased to hear how well you and your little one are doing.  Do you know what your having or is it a surprise?   
Of course, your welcome to come along to knitting group.  It's going to be quite open to doing various activities- needlepoint, quilting, crocheting.  I'll pm you details as well.

If anyone else is interested please let me know.  It's taking place Monday's from 3:30-4:15.  Hope that's a good time for you Luci and Natty.  

*  As for me, I'm still awaiting for miscarriage to take place.  Spoken to nurse and will be going in for scan this Saturday.  Doctor Wilcox will then decide what we should do next.  It's likely to be a D&C at Pembury.  Am still hoping I can miscarry naturally but I have a feeling my body isn't going to give in so easily.  Just have a slight fear of possible damage to lining but I'm sure they will be ever so careful.  

Sending best wishes to you all currently awaiting or going through treatment.  Hope you are well.

Pixie


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Oh *Pix* am so sorry you're having such a hard time of it. How horrid - I really hope it happens naturally for you. Bloomin' typical isn't it - we desperately want them to stick and then when we don't want them to - they do! Thinking of you. Oh and I am definitely on for knitting club too - can you count me in? I would be a beginner..

*Luci* - lovely to hear from you and to see that all is going so well! I can't believe how far gone you are already - it seems as if it were only yesterday that we first met on here! Good luck for the remaining time - I hope you are really getting excited now!

*Natty* - sorry to hear how difficult last Wed was. This is all such a painful process - when you're little and thinking about having children etc. you certainly don't ever imagine it's going to be this painful. Glad you're going again in Nov - we may be cycle buds too as I've a couple of frosties..

*Katy* - good luck with EC today - I hope it all goes well and have everything crossed for lots of lovely eggies     

*grejka* - thanks for your kind words - you're right, you really do have to keep fighting. I hope you're ok too after your horrid time. When might you consider tx again?

*rungirl* - when do you get your dna frag results? I hope it's the result you want. It's hard isn't it? In a way, I almost want things to be wrong with me or DH so that we have a reason for this stupid IF 'problem' instead of bl**dy 'unexplained' - that word is just SO frustrating!

To everyone else that gave me comforting words - thank you. I'm getting better - the old 'fight' is coming back and I'm looking towards my FET transfer sometime in Oct/Nov. You've just got to keep going haven't you?

Hugs to all



xxxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you Cardi   Sending you PM.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick update from this morning - all went well and we have 9 eggs.  Not quite as many as the treatment that gave us Tom, but as Mr R said, pretty good for an old bird  

Feeling rather sore so it'll be some Nurofen for me shortly, meanwhile DH is preparing chicken soup and warm bread.  With Tom at nursery today I shall be a lady of leisure this afternoon and take a siesta.  

Then it's simply a case of waiting for the phone call from the embryologist tomorrow morning...

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

News from the embryologist - of the 9 eggs, 8 were mature and 5 have fertilised.  Feeling pleased; with that number we should hopefully have a choice come Saturday morning ... 

Katy x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Katy - that's great news, hope all goes well saturday.

Cardi - good to hear that your getting your "fight" back it really does take its toll all this tx, nice that you have a focus - Oct/Nov i always find that helps, something to work too.

Pix - thinking of you hun, hang in there. Sending you big hugs.

Luci-Lu - that's a nice time to start your maternity leave, then you can snuggle down in January and get ready for your baby.

Grejka - how are you doing hun??

NattyT - not long now for you?  How is you dd enjoying being back at school?

We are still waiting on our dna results hopfully should be back by wednesday at the earliest, then if all good we strart 3rd iui. Quick question has anyone else taken asprin?  Mr. R recommended asprin and clexane?

Sending positive thoughts to anyone i have missed,

big hugs rungirl xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

wow what a busy week i have had.

Dd is loving her new year, her teacher this is a 100x better than laster years.  Roxanne has already done 2 spelling tests, and done really well in both, and her new teacher rewards the class with marbells and on fridays they get marbels if the class as a whole collect 20 marbels, for good work through the week, brilliant idea and has worked a treat so far, didnt even know my dd liked marbels ha ha.

I cant believe its like 2 weeks till i start down reg.  Funny i kept thinking it was miles away but looking at the calendar its not far at all....  looking forward to the roller coaster ride...

Rungirl, I am currently taking metformin, have been for a little over a month now, will be starting the asprin when i start down reg and the clexaine too, if you do all this before me please keep us posted and I have never dont it before, but reading diarys I have seen lots of positive results, which can only be a good thing right?  

Kath H, fingers crossed and all the   and   and   for saturday and your 2ww

Pixie, thinking of you

to everyone else love and best wishes, chat soon
natty


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Katy- wishing you all the best for today.     

I shall be at clinic this morning.  Hoping it won't be much longer for things to take place.  Feel like I can't properly grieve and move on until it does.

Rungirl- never took aspirin, so afraid I can't help. What's the reason for taking aspirin?

Natty- Am pleased to hear your daughter is getting on well with her new teacher.  She sounds like she uses a lot of positive reinforcement which should work wonders for her class.  Thanks for email, regarding attachment.  

Grejka- haven't heard from you for a while, hope you are well.  

All the best to any who haven't been around for a while and may be floating.    

If any other ladies couldn't dl attachment or didn't receive info for knitting group, please let me know and shall copy and paste info to you.  Thanks.

Pixie

*Update*  Am awaiting appointment for erpc and it's likely to take place next week.  There was no change and was told it could take weeks or even more than a month for it to happen naturally. Have opted for going in for erpc.  *sigh*


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

I have not been back for a while.  My DH had the DNA fragmentation test and it came back as 7%, so below the 15& boundary, so Mr R said nothing wrong there.  So we just wait now and have another go in November, my baseline scan is booked for 11 November.  Mr R did suggest I have ET at 5 days if my nerves can take it, ie wait till the blastocyst stage.  I think I would quite like to do this being that we have had two attempts and neither worked, we will see how I feel at the time.  I am feeling excited again that November is not too far away now and we will know the outcome before xmas, what a fantastic xmas present!  So looks like there will be quiet a few of us going again in November which wll be nice!

Pix - So sorry to hear what you are having to go through.

Katy - Well done on EC, hope ET went well today and you are relaxing.

Luci - Nice to hear from you, cannot believe you are 23 weeks, time has flown!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

Back soon

Lisa xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Deep breath ... I had three embryos put back this morning, given that I'm 40 and I'm allowed to.  We had a long discussion about 2 or 3, but in the end we realised that the third one was borderline and would been unlikely to have survived freezing & thawing, so we just went for it in the hope that one will come good for us.  The first was 8-cell grade 1.5, the second was 6-cell grade 2 and the third was 5-cell grade 2.5.  (The remaining two weren't much use for anything.)

Pixie - we were at the clinic about 9.45am; don't know if you were there at the same time.  I was surprised how many people were in on a Saturday morning!  Your decision to go for ERPC must have been such a hard one, but I completely understand your choice.  I'm sure I would do the same in the circumstances.

Love to all of you, and thanks once again for all your words of encouragement and prayers!

Katy x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy* - nice to see you here and I ma happy you and buba doing fine!! 
*Katy* - I am holding my fingers crossed for you!!  I think I saw you on Tuesday moring with your DH? I didnt know it was you but now I recognised your picture. I was on Tuesday moring only to check me as I had pains after ectopic...
*Pixie* - I am thinking about you all the tihe time! 
*Waspey* - nice to see you here! I think my tx will be again next to yours 
*rungirl* - I am holding my fingers crossed for the results  i am ok thanks! Just really busy with work and finding hard to catch up with everything
*Hazel, Poppy* *Jennie* - how are you??
*cardi * - how are you?? And look like we will be cycle buddies too 

hello to everyone else and lots of


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!!!

Katy H - sending you lots of positive vibes on your 2ww?  Have you got a test day?  Is it still the 18 days wait??  Fingers crossed for a bfp.

We are still waiting on my husbands "dna" test results - so hope all is fine so we can start 3rd iui on the 30th September for my baseline scan.

Hi to everyone i've missed, hope everyone is ok?  Seems like lots of cycle buddies which is nice?  Anyone starting end of September or beginning October?

Big hugs,
rungirl
xxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry ive not been on for a while but life has been very hectic

Pix4bu welcome back Im so sorry to hear your news    

Ladynecta sorry this months tx has been cancelled   you can start next month

jennie welcome back Im sorry to hear you have been having a rough time of things   your next tx is a success

Honeypot im glad to hear all is well with the baby 13 weeks already wow

Rungirl hope it is good news when you get dhs frag results

cardi im sorry to hear about your bfn  

Luci wow 23 weeks, I remember sitting at the p and p and you being on your 2ww, where does the time go?

Katy H congratulationd on being pupo, hope the 2ww isnt 2 bad for you and time passes quickly

lisa glad dhs dna frag results were good. I think it would be a good idea to take things to blastocyst stage just to give you a better idea of things

Grejka how are you  

Hi bel, sorry if I have missed anyone.

well after yet more bad news on the animal front (my ponies field companion had to be put down  ) I finally got some good news. Dps cf test came back clear so it means that we will be able to go ahead and start tx. I phoned clinic today only to be told mr R is away until next week so I have to phone back on tues to speak to him and to book an appointment to see him. Ahhhh after waiting this long I now just want to get on with things and I know they are busy so who knows when they will be able to fit me in. I suppose I will know more when I go to see him. Hopefully I can get in around the same time as some of you.

Hope everyone is having a good monday big hugs to all of you having a rough time at the moment.   we have some more good news on here soon

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you all for your good wishes.  I feel like I'm in total limbo.  Still waiting for a date for procedure to take place.  Will now have to wait for a call from Pembury.  

Katy- we were there around 10:20; did keep an eye out for you but I'm guessing we missed each other.  All the best during the wait- hope it passes quickly and you get your bfp. (and possibly even twins   not sure how you feel about triplets  ) Thank you for your support.

Lisa- such a tough decision to make but I can see why you would want to go to blasts; though the waiting can be torture.

Hazel- am sorry you've been going through such a difficult time.  Am pleased to hear your dh's results were all good and you can hopefully soon start treatment again.  Hope it won't be too long to wait.  

Rungirl- hope you hear good news soon.

Wishing all the best to everyone.

Pixie


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck Katy....wow 3..you are a brave lady! Wishing you all the luck in the world xx

Hello to everyone else too 

xxHP


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank-you ladies for all your good wishes.  

I'm feeling SOOO tired and nauseous from the Cyclogest.  The dose is double what I've had before (now 400mg twice a day; last time it was 200mg).  Mr W said it was because some patients bleed during the 2WW so they reviewed the evidence and decided to give all (or at least most) patients the higher dose.

Grejka - Yes I did see you.  I heard the Polish accent and wondered whether it was you, but I was so nervous just before my EC that by the time I'd realised you had already left.

HP - Good to hear from you again.  How are you getting on?  I hope you're not suffering too much with sickness, and are managing to cope with your little one OK.

Hazel - Great that the CF test came through clear.  We both had CF tests as part of our assessment when we first had treatment, because male infertility can be a symptom of one particular form of CF.  Luckily we were both OK.

Hi to everyone else; I'm off for my big glass of milk and then off to bed with a book!

Katy xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

BUMP to the top ... don't want to drop down to page 2!

Katy x


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

well i called the clinic today, to get my script for the dr pill, anyway i wanted to confirm that they knew all that they needed to know and also to clarify when i needed to start taking the asprin etc,

ANYWAY, they didnt know i was a donor, so althought my treatment has been scheduled, I now have to wait and see if they can find a recipient, glad I called now to discuss it all etc, they still have quite a bit of time before I am due to start treatment etc.

I miss Jane, she knew everything and sorted everything out, almost without even knowing she was doing it, I cant wait for her to get back.

I will now have to keep you posted on the status of my tx, I will be so upset if its delayed or anything like that, i am soooo ready to start especially with the dates its like its already about to start.

Thinking of you all.

Chat soon
NattyT


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Just wanted to check in, send my     to everyone, I was really down last night, I just cried and cried and cried - I have no idea why, I was just sad in my heart if that makes any sense at all....

Hope the weather picks up it will only add to my mood during the day.

Have a great day everyone
nats


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning all,

Just wanted to give a big hug to you, *Natty*,  It's rubbish when you feel down like that and the world seems against you. So sorry to hear you've been mucked around. That's all you need when you're already going through one of the most stressful and emotionally painful things. They need to buck their  ideas up! I think the admin of all of these clinics is one of the most stressful aspects. Noone ever seems to phone you back when they say they will, you invariably speak to a different person each time you ring and have to explain it all to them AGAIN, and you wait months for an appointment and when you do eventually get to see someone, they can't wait to get you out the door! Good luck hounding them down!

*Katy* - sorry to hear the cyclogest is making you feel so horrid. The things we have to do eh? Good luck with it all 

*Pix* - how are you doing? Sending a big hug to you too  as you go through this awful time. Keep strong and positive. Good luck with the procedure; thinking of you.

*Hazel* - sorry to hear about your pony's field comp. It's amazing how hard hit we are by the loss of animals isn't it? I really feel for you. Fantastic news about the results though. That's at least one load off your mind!

*rungirl* - has your dh had his results yet? Are you good to go for the 30th?  this is your time!

*grejka* - how are you? What's the latest with your next tx? It's great if we're gonna be cycle buds! Hope things have slowed down a bit at work for you!

*Lisa* - glad to hear all is fine with your results and that you are feeling excited about your next tx. It's really picks you up after a bfn to think you've got another chance doesn't it? Looks like we'll be cycle buds too!

*HP* - hope all's going well with you too!

A big hello to anyone else i've missed. Hope you're all doing fine.

AFM, hmmm...interesting. Having just written to you Natty about how crap the admin side of clinics are, I've just phoned them a second ago, only to be told 'I've been given conflicting info' blah blah and I could be looking at tx in the New Year!!!!! Why do they all talk out of their   So who knows when I might do my FET? Watch this space - I've got to go now and throw some things and kick something.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm.  Quick update.  Just after posting, the phone rang and it was the clinic again saying that they'd looked at my notes and spoken to someone else and they're going to talk me through what's happening tomorrow when I go in for counselling.  I feel bad for moaning now, because that was really nice of the lady to follow it up and I appreciated her calling me back.  So perhaps things aren't all bad!

I'll let you know what the outcome is tomorrow!
x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

How are you all I haven't been on here for a few weeks so sorry I was having a month off tx so thought I would keep busy doing things to keep my mind from tx.

Katy - Hi how are you feeling? Fingers crossed for you on your two week wait and 3 eggs trans wow, best of luck.`

Rungirl - Great news about the DNA test results and good luck with 3rd IUI. I was hoping to have the DNA test done but my DP freaked when Mr R started explaining the prices of treatment we would need if the results weren't good, so I have taken a gamble and decided not to have it done yet!

Landynecta - Sorry to hear your tx was cancelled, I am sending you lots of   you were so welcoming to me when I first joined this website, I thank you for that but a few months down the line I'm here if there anything you need from me.

Honeypot - 13 weeks Brilliant new Congratulations to you!!

Hazel - I hope you don't have to wait to long before you can go again thinking of you. Sorry to hear about your horse its so hard to loose and animal, I had my horse put to sleep last year so I know how you are feeling. 

Pixie - How are you doing sending you lots of love and wishing you well for your procedure. Keep strong.

NattyT - I hope all is going well with your tx where abouts are you at the moment as I think we may be on the same chapter!!

Cardi - I hope you get the answers you want tomorrow, I'm at the clinic too tomorrow! Good luck with everything.

Grejka - how are you? where are you at the moment with your tx? Hope everthing is good.

I'm back at the clinic tomorrow and am hoping to get all my dates, I think my first scan is on the 6th but other than that I'm not sure? This is our first round of ivf we decided to only have one iui (but I'm not really sure why!!!). So quite nervous but I Will know more tom fingers crossed. 

Lots of love 

Madhair xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quick post from me today ladies.  Sorry, no personals.

Clinic had called today asking if we had heard from hospital and when I called clinic back, nurse said their notes say for us to call the hospital.  We were never told to do is.    There was a mix up and apparently the hospital didn't receive the fax from clinic...well, not in the correct department.  In the end, hospital called clinic and then called us back.  I'm booked in for tomorrow afternoon.  Am annoyed that we were chasing up everything in the end, especially, since we were told we'll know on Monday.  (we even called on monday)  Ah well, all sorted now!

Hope to come back over weekend with personals......thank you all for thinking of me and wishing me the best.  It does mean a lot.


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Thinking of you Pix xxxxx         xxxxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Thinking of you today Pix,

nats


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Pix - sending you   and   for today.  Take care and rest up.

Katy x


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck today Pix.  Thinking of you  
x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a quick message for Pix, best wishes to you   during this awful time.

I know exactly how you feel, having been through the same thing a couple of weeks ago, excepting that my body decided to sort itself naturally 12hrs before I was due to have the ERPC! Hope all goes well, keep strong and brave xx

Wishing all of you ladies love and luck whatever stage you are at.  Sorry no personals recently, I have been keeping up with you, but sort of need a break to get my head sorted xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

Pix - sending you big hugs and thinking of you, hun.

Butterflyblue - hope your ok? completely understanding you taking some time-out it really does drain you emotionally.  Sending you lots of positive energy.

Madhair - the dna test was £350 plus a £22 handling charge which made us both laugh when we went to pay?!!! Its not cheap but mr.r recommended it and we decided we wanted to all the test so we didn't get another mc.

Natty - how are you feeling today, hun?  its terrible when the sadness comes and you just cry and cry, hope you feel better today with all this sunshine.

Ladynecta - when do you start your next cycle??

We got our DNA test results today they cam back as 4.9%, anything under 15% is good, so my dh sperm is all fine, so we can now go for the 3rd iui and fingers crossed this is the one!  We will be starting on the 30th September, unless we get a suprise bfp this month, but after nearly three years trying its doubtful!!!  Must stay poitive tho.

Hi to everyone else, and sending lots of positive energy to all,
Big hugs
rungirl
xxxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi 

I hope everyone is feeling ok xxx

Rungirl - good news about the DNA results! Best of luck with your IUI. We are going to have this IVF and hope it works if not we will have that test next time. We got all our our dates today so keeping everything crossed.

Has anyone used chemist direct for their drugs? They seem to be alot cheaper or can anyone reccomend any other drug companies that they have used?

Madhair xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

Madhair - does that mean that you don't buy the drugs from sefc??  Its all so expensive last time we did iui we bought 6 boxes of progestone £30 each, and sadly i miscarried so we still have four boxes left??! not sure what to do with them?
We might be having our 2ww at the same time?  I start on the 30th September with iui.
Is there more drug for ivf that iui?
Sorry for all the questions.
Big hugs 
rungirl


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Rungirl

No worries!! I hope some of this helps but im quite new to all the tx!
Well have you asked if you can use them this time? If they are sealed maybe you can use them but check with the clinic. When do you use the Progestone (I cant remember what drugs we used!)? So sorry to hear about your miscarriage.
I got all my drugs from sefc for my iui but with ivf the drugs alone are about £900 so I have a prescription from the clinic and im shopping around on line so far I have saved over £300!!!(not that I think sefc are anymore expensive than any other clinic its just these are internet only companies with no overheads and they seem to be able to offer drugs cheaper). The drug dosage for ivf is alot higher that iui.
Is that your first scan on the 30th? I have my baseline scan on the 6th and hope to be having my EC on the 16th or 19th but depends how it goes.So I am guessing my 2ww will be around the 22nd ish! 


xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Can I just offer a little word of warning over getting drugs from independent pharmacies?  I looked at this quite seriously back in February when we did our previous cycle.  

One of the things that worried me was being able to get drugs very quickly.  With SEFC it is standard procedure for IVF to be prescribed one week of stimming hormones - enough to last you from your baseline scan to your first check-up scan.  Then - depending on what happens at the check-up - they'll prescribe you enough to last until the next check-up scan (usually another two days).  

So if you're ordering over the internet, how much do you order?  With my last cycle I literally used the last drugs on Sunday night, had a scan Monday morning, then used the next batch on Monday night.  Would the internet pharmacy GUARANTEE to get the second batch to you on a same-day basis?  If the answer is "yes", then obviously go ahead, but I decided in the end that I was prepared to pay extra from the clinic for not having the hassle of ordering separately and worrying about the delivery.

Incidentally, there are several threads here on FF discussing independent pharmacies.

Katy x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pixie* - I am with with all my heart!! Tomorrow I will write to you pm!!! 

Sorry for such a quick replay but mainly wanted say a word to Pixie..., It was my birhday today and really busy at work ao really tired! I will be here soon!!! 
Hello to everyone else and lots of


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

well i spoke to Kay yesterday, she did appologies for the miss leading I have been given, but bascially i must still start my down reg on or around the 4th when AF arrives.  They are going to start looking for a match as I am an egg donor, which they have overlooked when giving me my dates etc.

Anyway I really hope to still be in Nov cycle.  

I hope you are all well and doing ok, Pixie thinking of you love - best wishes in your and dh healing from here.

love 
nats
x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

It's so lovely to come back to such thoughtful messages.  Thank you all so very much.  It was a long day at the hospital- arrived at 8am; procedure took place at 3 and then left around 7pm.  I was given a pessary; which is usually given just an hour before procedure, instead it was 3hrs before hand.  The pessary was to help dilate the cervix.  I finally, started to bleed seconds before I was taken for procedure.  Just have light bleeding, which I hope will stop completely within a few days.  I'm thankful it's now 'over' and I can just wait it out till my next af (4-6wks).  We haven't met with doctor at clinic and were told they would give us a call in near future....but chances are we will likely call them.

Butterflyblue- Hugest of hugs to you.  Thank you so much for taking the time to send me such a thoughtful message.  You've been through so much and I hope you'll find the strength within yourself to carry on.  Thinking of you.  

Natty and Grejka- thank you for your pm's; I hope to get back to them by tomorrow.    Am sorry Natty for all the confusion that occured at the clinic and hope it is now all sorted.  

Madhair- Wishing you all the best for your upcoming procedure.   it all goes well.

Rungirl- glad results came back fine and you can have your procedure.  All the best to you.  Really hope it sticks for you.   

Cardi-  Best of luck with treatment.    

Katy- hope the wait isn't much longer and you get your positive.  

Am sorry if I missed anyone.  Still feeling a bit tired and overwhelmed.  Know I am thinking of you all and wishing you all the very best.

Pixie


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Pix - lovely to hear from you.  Sorry that you were kept waiting for so long ... it must have been stressful enough without that.  Anyhow, as you say, it's now a closed chapter and you can begin to think about moving ahead.  Do take time to rest however; it's physically demanding as well as just emotionally.  

Love to you and Bu,
Katy xx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Pix What a long and exhausting day for you I hope you are resting well and start to feel stronger soon  lots of love to you.

Katy - How are you? I hope your doing ok on your 2ww   
Thank you for the tip about getting drugs from independent pharmacies I have been really lucky and have been told what I should need to see me through the whole cycle, so I have ordered that amount but if I need any top ups I can get them from the clinic as they are being so helpful. I have done quite alot or reasearch and found a company that seem to be recommended by the threads here on discussing pharmacies so fingers crossed they send me the right drugs and on time!! 

Love Madhair xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all, sorry to come on here moaning about things unrelated but I just feel so **** right now. I had another 2 horses at work put down last week. I just cant cope with much more, then the day after I found out a friend of mine was pregnant again. Pls dont get me wrong I am really happy for her but I think the words kick a girl while she is down springs to mind. Girls I also know what you mean about the admin for the clinic. I tried to call today to book an appointment to see mr R and the person on reception was useless she then put me through to a number which went to answer phone so I left a message with my name and number and no one has bothered calling me back, why is nothing ever simple?

Madhair im glad you got your dates now. hope you dont have to wait 2 long to start

Rungirl glad to hear your dh sperm test came back fine and you can now go ahead with your next iui

natty t hope your feeling better now and not so sad   im keeping my fingers crossed for you that you can go ahead with tx in nov

cardi sorry to hear about your horse you had put to sleep last year I sometimes wonder why we have animals when they cause us so much heart ache

grejka hope u had a lovely birthday

Pix    hope you start the emotional healing soon

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok 



Hazel x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Pix - How are you getting on?  Sending lots of   your way.

My 2WW is nearly over now    Had a bad couple of days Tuesday/Wednesday when I had some spotting and loads of cramps.  I really thought it was over and we had lots of tears.  Today, however, the spotting and cramps have completely gone, so now I'm feeling a bit more positive.  Just saying lots of   and waiting until I can test on Saturday...

Love to you all, Katy xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Katy H....I have a really good feeling about this...will check in on Sat and see how you have got on.
Good luck xx

Hello to everyone else too...hope that you are all fit and well and have been doing lots of nice things.

x HP


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

GL katy! xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Kathy -      

sorry girls I am still really busy at work finding hard to find time for myself... but I will be back soon here!!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck Katy, thinking of you   xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Katy - will be thinking of you hun, fingers crossed, sending you lots of positive vibes.

We have now started our 3rd iui and injections and asprin, will be taking clexane after basting, this is the 2 weeks that is busy with scans and injections, not looking forward to the 2ww. Hohum.

Hope everyone is ok?  Madhair are you starting this month??

sending big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
Well we are now on day 3 of stimms.  After an unsuccesful try with Menopur which resulted  in early ovulation we are now back on to Gonal F.  This is the worst cycle for me so far - our 4th go really.  I am just an emotional wreck.  I cannot seem to hold it together at all.  One minute I am fine then I am shouting and screaming with anger then really sad and collapsing in floods of tears.  I am really irritable too - so all  in all a nightmare to be around.  I just don't know what to do.
I can't feel positive because we have been let down so badly before.
Any tips on what I can do?  I want to give this cycle the best chance I can.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Jennie,

Its good to get it all off your chest and have a good moan!!!! - Try and stay calm and positive i know its hard, but it will help and also try and stay busy, get out and about and fill up your diary.  
We are just starting our 3rd round of iui, and i and dreading the 2ww with the hormones and the craziness and the tears etc, its really difficult.
But, we are all here for you, and at some stage we have all felt the same way!!!  Its hard work this fertility treatment, both emotionally and physically!!
Try and stay positive,
Sening you lots of positive vibes,
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello everyone 

Hope you are all doing ok, cant believe we are at the weekend again! 

Thinking of you all and sending big  

Love 

Madhair xxxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Rungirl

Good luck with everything   
Yes I have my basline scan on Tuesday then we are off on the Roller Coaster again so keeping everthing crossed for this IVF!
I have been reading alot of articles about taking aspirin - I'm going to be asking the clinic on Tuesday if they mind if I take it during this round treatment.
I'm sure our paths will be crossing over the next few weeks, hope you can plan some nice things to do in your 2ww.

Love 

Madhair xxxxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello to everyone,

Katy- Thinking of you and hoping you receive good news tomorrow.    

Hazel- am sorry to hear you've been going through such a difficult time.  It can be upsetting hearing such news from friends,  .  We can only try our best to remain positive and hope and pray we'll get there too.  

Rungirl- good luck with this cycle.    it all goes well for you and we hear some good news.

Jennie- my heart goes out to you.  I think after going through 3 cycles any one of us would be feeling the same.  It must be so very difficult to stay strong and keep positive.  The simple thought of having to go back and try again makes me feel so nauseous and angry inside but I try my best to push out that negativity and keep myself busy with other things.  Talking to others, going for long walks, exercising, writing (keeping a diary)....I think it's just so important to look after yourself and try anything that you feel can help you escape for a while.  I have never been for acupuncture but perhaps that can help or maybe yoga can help as well.  Thinking of you and wishing all the very best for this cycle.

Madhair- Best wishes to you during this treatment.  

Good luck to anyone else currently going through tx or about to start.  Am sorry if I missed anyone. 

Natty, Cardi-haven't heard from you in a while; hope you are well.

Grejka- will send you an email soon.

As for me, I've been the best I can possibly be.  Still waiting for bleeding to stop completely; it's ever so little but still there.  Have cried a little here and there but overall, I just try my best to not think too much about it.  I've been keeping myself busy and I'm constantly knitting   I had the chance to meet the lovely Luci-Lou at knitting group......who has a beautiful Bump and reminds me that I will someday get there!        Again, although, the thought of having to go back to clinic makes me feel quite sick atm, I'm hopeful it will all work out one day. 

Take care,

Pixie


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Katy - Got everything crossed for tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good luck Katy xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry girls    

Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Katy. I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself.

xxxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Katy Sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and sending youlots if love    
xxxxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Katy,

I'm so sorry hun, sending you big hugs.


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

So very sorry, Katy, sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning girls,

*Katy* - so sorry to read your news this morning. My thoughts are with you and your DH   

*Pix* - I'm so glad that things are slowly getting back to 'normal'.  I can't believe you're still bleeding though! Poor you. I know what you mean about the thought of going back and starting all over again. You really need such strength don't you. Good luck - you'll get stronger and more determined as each day passes. You never know, we may end up being cycle buddies! (I may even make it to knitting group one of these days..!)

*Madhair* - good luck with starting the madness all over again! I have everything crossed for you. I'd be interested in what they advise re aspirin, because you do hear of lots of ladies taking it on here, but they've never advised me to...

*Rungirl* - good luck with your 3rd round of IUI - fingers crossed that it works for you 

*Jennie* - sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it during this cycle. It's such a difficult thing to put your body through, let alone your emotions. Fingers crossed this is the last time you have to do it. Hang in there and good luck 

*hazel* - hope you've had some luck getting hold of Mr R.. I don't think there's anything more frustrating than trying to deal with clinic admin.  Have you had your appointment yet? Hope you're ok? 

*Grejka* - how are you doing?  Hope things have slowed down at work a bit - you seem very busy!

*Natty* - how are you? Are you still due to start down regging in a few days? Good luck and fingers crossed!! 

*AFM*, I'm still plodding along. I've decided to wait and have my frosties in my Nov cycle instead of rushing to do it this cycle. I'm not really ready yet emotionally and boy, does my body need a break! I also have really enjoyed not beating myself up for every coffee, piece of choc, glass of wine etc. that I've had. I feel like I'm on holiday! Oh, to lead a normal life eh? People don't know how bloomin' lucky they are!!

Hello and hugs to everyone else. I hope you're all doing ok too. Maybe we could have a meet up soon? I'd love to meet you all...

xxxxxxxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

well what a week  I have had.

Monday i woke up feeling quite normal, dropped dd off at school went to my clients office, was there when all of a sudden at around 10 o clock I stared feeling freezing, my hands turned blue i was so cold, my tummy started cramping, I normally dont suffer from craps ever.  anyway i stuck it out and at around 12 i just couldnt take it anymore.

I drove myself home, and when i walked in the door, i think i used all of my last resources to drive home, i broke down crying and the pain and cold was too much to bear.

I had called my gp while driving home, naughty naugthy but i was giggling about so much i was so cold.

anyway my hubby decided to take the me to a & e, we sat there for 1.5 hour where i was checked over given to co codomol and told my wait would be another 2 - 3 hours, so my hubby took me to my gp appointment at 3.  My gp check me out i had a fever of 39.7 and he couldnt understand the pain, so he refered me to sergical at the hospital - I was then back up to the hospital, the wait wasnt too back but after telling my history about 100 times, having been given 3 doses of morphine etc.  I was taken to a ward in the early hours of the morning then x rayed my vitals were taken every 15min i was poked and proded they couldnt understand my blood test were fine, my waters were fine, granted it did show infection but because my whole tummy cavity was in pain they couldnt tell.  On tues i was just in my room - across the way from a poor duck with inconstitance, the smell was outrangeous.

I had a ct scan on tues which showed that i had a bi lateral tubular infection, both my overies have fused to my tubes and both overies were covered in abseses.  bascially not good.  Then i was treated by gynie, as I had been cared for by both gynie and surgical as they didnt know.  I was put on anitbiotics etc, but wasnt allowed to eat from monday till thurs night or drink.

I had an mri scan on thurs which showed the same results as the ct scan.

which is a good thing really, now i know that that is the only issues i have for now, no underlying cancer or anything, you know what i minds are like.

I am home now got home late yesterday pm, on 3 lots of anitbiotics and not feeling 100% really.

But where does that leave me re treatment.

I have missed the boat for dr this month, I dont have my dr tabs so will have to speak to the clinic next week.  but the gynie did say this issue is likely to recurre when he cant say for sure but he says go ahead and try and get my baby making out the way then discuss what i can do with my lady bits.  so all is not lost, greatful this has happend now can you imagine if i had stared dr and treatment with all that underlying...... 

I am sure I will be in good health in a week or so.

I have missed everything in the past week but wishing everyone my best wishes and thoughts.

love
nattyT


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Katy so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.

I am now on Day 4 of stimms.  I am very very tired now and about to go to bed for a lie down.
Am trying to do all the right things but really lacking PMA

Speak soonx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

so sorry Katy    

lots of hugs


HP


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi.  Just had a lovely evening with DF watching The Kite Runner but when the film ended we realised we were 15 minutes late with injections.  Does anyone know if this is okay?  Also a little bit of Gonal F pen leaked back out of my leg. Does anyone know if this okay?
In a bit of a panic!!!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Jennie, 

I'm sure that just 15 minutes won't make any difference.  As for a little bit leaking back out, again I wouldn't worry.  I was told to count to 5 before removing the needle, which can sometime help prevent it.  I know this time round I had one injection where some came back out and I got 9 eggs...

Take care, Katy x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you, Katy. x x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Jennie

You have up to an hour's window to be late in... so 15 minutes won't make any difference at all.  And although it looks like quite a lot comes back, in actual fact it is only a very, very small fraction.  When I was taught to do injections as a midwife, we were taught to massage the site with a cotton wool ball immediately after taking the needle out in order to stop anything flooding back, but were also told that it was such a minute amount that comes back to the surface it really doesn't make any difference at all.


Katy

So very sorry to hear your news.



Dobby


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Dobby 
Thank you for your reassurance.  We are at the clinic tomorrow.  Day 5 of stimming.  They want to keep a close eye on us after the early ovulation last cycle.  I don't feel like there has been much going on inside of me but I guess we will see.
This is our last chance for a while at least and I really really really want it to work!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

katy im so sorry    

Lisa hope baby Toby is doing well. Im checking on face book from time to time to see how he is

cardi I think you have made the right decision to give your body a rest. I think sometimes it needs it inbetween cycles

Natty T Im sorry to hear of all the trouble you have had, it sounds awful. Hope you are not in pain any more and glad they have said you can stil go ahead with tx

Jennie how did it go at the clinic.   this cycle is the 1 for you

How is everyone else?

Ive got an appointment booked with mr R and the nurses for next tue so hopefully they can give me some dates so that I can start tx. I really want to get on with things now, its been so long since I was last doing anything.

Hazel x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello ladies 

I hope everyone is doing ok and keeping positive.

Hazel - Good news getting your appointment Good luck on Tuesday I hope you get to start your tx really soon.

Natty T - You poor thing what a horrible shock for you, how are you feeling now? I hope you can start your tx again next month.

Cardi - I agree a break is always good and it helps remind us what normal life is like!!!! Would be great to meet up let us know when you fancy it (at least if we did it this month you could have a glass of wine!!)

Jennie - How are you feeling I hope your feeling a little more positive now and not so tired, good luck with the rest of this cycle.

Pixie - I hope the bleeding has stopped for you now, sending my love and hoping each day you are feeling stronger and stronger.

Rungirl - How are you getting along during this cycle? 

I went to the clinic today and had my appointment with Marion who I haven't met before but she is so lovely! I have now started stimming and taking my Aspirin keeping everthing crossed for this tx I have a good feeling about this one just taking it day by day.

Sorry for anyone who I have missed out sending   to you all.

Love 

Madhair xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Good luck for your appointment on Tuesday, Hazel.

Madhair hope you keep your PMA throughout your cycle, what is the aspirin for?

Well, we went to the clinic yesterday and are going again tomorrow.  Yesterday was really just to see if I was responding at all to the drugs and I am with a lead follie on each ovary and a few more smaller ones that are still too small to measure.  Also the lining is thickening nicely which I was worried about as I was still bleeding until Day 4 of stimms.

I guess tomorrow we will know more.  I thought EC might be Monday but it could take a little longer this time.

Hope everyone is well.

Is anyone else mid cycle at the moment?


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I haven't posted on here for months as I took time off to get married.  We had the most wonderful day on 23rd July so I've had a few months of relaxation before the next round of TX.  

Had my 2nd IUI today so I'm now on the lovely 2WW or 18 days actually.  The actual procedure was much more painful this time than last time as Sherry had trouble finding my cervix as it was hiding and is curved.  But she got there in the end and the deed was done.  I'm in lots of pain at the moment though with my ovaries and have been for the last couple of days.  Sherry said it was just the effects of the trigger shot which makes the ovaries contract to release the follicles but I am hobbling around the house and the paracetomol I've taken doesn't seem to be doing anything.  So it's off to bed for me.  Has anyone else had aching ovaries like this?  I'd kinda expect it with IVF as there's a lot more stimulation but not with IUI.  Then again the last time I had the IUI I only really had one large follicle and some smaller ones.  This time I've got 3 biggies and smaller ones too.  

Hope everyone is well and is coping with the TX or waiting for TX.

Take care all

Irish xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Irishgirlie - yes, i remember the aching ovaries from my previous iui, especially as you made alot of follies, i 'm sending you lots of big positives vibes.  It's so hard this 2ww + 4 days.  I'm due in for basting on Monday, i have 6 follies, 3 on each side , so i'm having one side aspirated, and being sedated as i don't want to feel any pain!!!
My OTD is 30 Oct so we'll be 2ww cycle buddies.
Contgratulations on the Wedding!!!!

Hi to everyone else!!!
big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone 
We had our final scan today.  Hopefully going to get about 10 eggs at EC which is at 8.30 on Monday morning.
As I ovulated early last time they are getting us in at 32 hours after trigger rather than 36.  I am quite worried that this will have a detrimental effect on the eggs, but no one at the clinic seems worried.
So now we wait and hope that we do not lose all our eggs like last time


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Jennie & Rungirl best of luck for Monday.  Hope all goes well for both of you.    

My ovaries pains have eased off now and are only there some of the time which is a relief.  Gonna take it easy this weekend.  DH is busy on scaffolding doing the front of our house so I will lie on the sofa and watch!  

Enjoy your weekends everyone. xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

thanks for your kind words, well it looks like i wont be starting my treatment after all.......

Kay has contacted me to say they just havent had time to find a recipient and it will only be in January now, I am so upset I cant explain.  We went to see mr R in JULY and I just cant believe how they have just seems to forgotten about my treatment.  I feel like excess baggage etc, especially with my recent hospital visit, I really wanted to get onto my treatment and was sooooo looking forward to it, felt so positive etc.

I think I might actually write a complaint - I know as individulas its no one persons fault, but as a team, and since JULY even mr R said they had more than enough time to get me sorted etc.

I am sorry to rant, but I just dont know what to do - I feel like I am really running out of time fertility wise now expecially with what has just happened, and now I have to wait when it should have all been sorted and planned etc.

Hope you are all well

chat soon
NattyT


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Natty you poor thing.  That is just terrible.  You must be so angry and upset which I can totally understand.  You get yourself psyched up to go through a round of TX only to be told that they haven't managed to sort anything out for you.  I would complain if I were you - even if just to make yourself feel better.

If you're not having TX until January, take these few mths as a breather for yourself.  Just relax, enjoy yourself without having to worry about what you eat and drink and make the most of the time.  Before you know it you'll be back on the TX rollercoaster, then pregnant and your time won't be your own.  

Keep your chin up and rant and rave as much as you like.  Just get it all off your chest.

Take care xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

Natty - sorry to hear about your news, i agree with irsihgirlie, just relax and eat and drink what you like and enjoy the next few months, and run up to Xmas.

I had my basting today and i'd ovulated before my appointment so no time to aspitate the extra 3 follies!!!
OTD is 26th October - think that's the same as you irshgirlie!!!!
fingers crossed 
big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Natty sorry you have to wait for another cycle and that the clinic have not treated you well
This whole thing is so frustrating when it is straightforward let alone when things go wrong!
Irishgirlie and Rungirl I think we are all running at about the same time frame
I had EC today and we got 10 eggs
Now waiting to see how they are developing and how many will fertilise
I think ET will be Thursday and then OTD will be 29th Oct
So here we go again ....

Hello everyone.  Hope you are all well.  I am putting off having my first gestone injection as they sound just awful!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Jennie Bet your feeling so pleased about 10 eggs! Good luck with the rest of your cycle. Im taking the aspirin because I have read lots of good things about it so I thought I would try taking it as it wont do me any harm!

Rungirl - Good luck on your 2ww hopefully time will go quickly for you.

Natty - sorry to hear about you being unable to have tx this cycle, what a terrible few weeks you have had I bet you feel exhausted. Try to relax and have a few good times in your wait. It is so frustrating when you have your mind set on tx and it doesn't happen I was let down last month and I was so upset that it wasn't going to happen but before I knew it I was starting again.

Irish - How are you getting along on your 2ww I hope your ovaries are feeling better.

Hazel, Cardi, Katy - how are you all?  

Sorry to anyone who I have missed I hope your all ok and tx is going well..

As for me im on day 7 of my stimms and I am worried as I had my af until day 5 so im looking forward to my scan on wednesday to check everything is growing well!! Apart from that worry I feel quite ok on my injections so trying to keep positive.

Love Madhair xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Ladies 
Thank you for the kind comments
The clinic called today to say that out of our 10 eggs, 8 were okay for ICSI and 6 have fertilised!
Hoping that they continue to divide and grow until we go and collect them on Monday at 8.45am.
I am excited!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all

Jennie - that's great news, what day is your ET?  Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Irishgirlie - Hey hun, how are you doing?? How are the ovaries? We now have the same OTD. 

Natty - Did you contact the clinic to complain??

I am so bloated today after yesterdays basting, and i remember the pesseries from last time forgot how messy they are.

Hi to everyone i have missed hope you are all ok?

Big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

My embryo transfer is on Thursday at 8.45am - not Monday as I said in last post.  I have to be sedated as last two transfers have been really tricky.

Yuk - I remember those pessaries, not at all nice.  This time I am having gestone injections as I have not yet lasted a whole 2ww without AF arriving.

Hopefully this time will be our time.

Run Girl and Irish Girlie what are your plans for your 2ww?


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks for your kind words - I havent written the letter yet, but having your support I feel stronger about sending the letter.

I have seriously been thinking over the past few days about weather or not I think I could start tx all over again, lots has happened - my trip to the hospital, the treatment falling apart and just taking a back seat and looking at everything with fresh eyes, I think I am going to look into adoption now, I dont know how its going to go as yet, mentioned it to my dh and dd and they both seem quite interrested.

I know its not going to be easy but at this point Im just looking at different option.

Will keep you posted.
nats
x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Evening ladies

Natty - Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.  None of this is easy.  Just take your time and think through all your options.

Jennie - Good luck for Thursday and I hope the injections do the trick this time.  

Rungirl - I can't believe they went ahead with the basting even though you'd already ovulated.  Does that mean you could possibly have sextuplets?  OMG!!  

Madhair - Hope the scan goes well yesterday and the follies are growing nicely

Ceri - Thanks for the good luck wishes

My OTD is 26th Oct so the same as Rungirls.  My ovaries seem to be behaving a bit better now and I went back to work today.  Only 13 more sleeps to go til test date - if I even get that far.  AF came before test date the last time so who knows.  I'm trying to stay positive whilst being petrified of having a multiple pregnancy.  There were 3 big follies in there and a 4th that had a slight possibility of being big enough.  Eeeek


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Natty - you sound much more positive and its just nice to have some time to look, and decide what is best for you and your family.

Jennie - i though Monday didn't sounds right?! Best of luck on thursday, fingers crossed, i think its better to be sedated means you'll be more relaxed.

Irishgirlie - i think i ovulated while i was in the waiting room!  It was so painfull as i did have 6 follies.  Does ovulating before they baste lessen the changes of a pg?!  i don't know.  Yesterday i was just so bloated, and today i just feel lots of ovary twinges.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes, hun. Are you on pessaries or anything??

Madhair - Hope the scan was ok?  

Big hugs to anyone i've missed
rungirl xxxxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think ovulating just before basting is gonna lessen the chances.  The eggs will be in the right place and the swimmers will be in the right place too.  Who did your IUI?  Were they not concerned that you had 6 follies?  

I'm not on pessaries - just Pregnyl injections - 3 days and 8 days after IUI.  

My ovaries seem to have settled down now thankfully and are not nearly as sore as they were.  That's a good thing as far as the pain goes but I'm not sure if it means that I didn't fall pregnant and now the ovaries aren't producing any corpeus leutem.  But there's not point in trying to second guess things.  Whatever will be will be and I'll just have to wait until test day to find out..if the dreaded witch doesn't come before that.  

Need to distract myself for the rest of the 2WW so that I don't over analyse every twinge and cramp.  Drives you nuts this whole process doesn't it?!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

IG: there will be a corpus luteum after ovulation regardless as to pregnancy... for 14 days anyway... but the pregnyl will supplement the natural progesterone, so the CL isn't needed anyway... like in a medicated FET or DE cycle there is no CL


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for confirming that.  I knew I was spelling it wrong but looking back I can see just how badly.  LOL.  

DH wants to go for a pint and a kebab tonight.  Very healthy.  I'm up for that!!!  Well, a glass of something non-alcholic and some chips and a chicken burger probably.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

irishgirlie said:


> Thanks for confirming that. I knew I was spelling it wrong but looking back I can see just how badly. LOL.
> 
> DH wants to go for a pint and a kebab tonight. Very healthy. I'm up for that!!! Well, a glass of something non-alcholic and some chips and a chicken burger probably.


Enjoy!!


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone - have been reading all your posts with great interest.

I had my eggs collected Monday (ICSI girl) - 16 collected but DH only produced 8 sperm so 8 injected -5 embryos formed so fingers crossed for egg transfer!  

Jennie (Penguin) - are dates are identical - our paths must have crossed on Monday!  I am due to either have egg transfer tomorrow morning at 9:30, or if there are enough strong embies, they are going to take them to blast so transfer will be Saturday!  - all the luck in the world for you tomorrow!

This is our second attempt at ICSI - last one I produced 28 eggs! (far too many and far to uncomfortable!).  DH produced 16 sperm and we had 8 embies.  On day 3 we had two 8 cells put back but unfortunately it wasn't meant to happen!  AF arrived on day 9!

Currently taking progesterone pessaries - they are awful - my stomach is so bloated and lots of wind! ha ha

Best of luck for everyone with their treatment !


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi LinLou 
There were some people in the waiting room on Monday when we got there at 8am would you have been one of those?
I am very excited and scared about tomorrow.  Wondering out of 6 how many will make it to the next stage.  This will be our third transfer, ICSI, hoping and praying that it will be our last for a while.  That our embies will go in and settle down for 9 months! 
We are in at 8.45 tomorrow.  Should really be going to bed but I know I won't be able to sleep.  Have been getting things ready for when I get home tomorrow - brazil nuts and vitamins by bed with big stack of books and DVDs, my laptop and warm snuggly pyjamas.  I am staying at home undisturbed for 4 whole days!
Will look forward to hearing your news tomorrow x 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Jennie

No wouldnt have been in waiting room that early - was there at 9:30.

I will be waiting for a phone call tom morn at 8:30 to say how many embies (if any) there are!  V. worried.  If there are only 1 or 2 I will have them put back in tomorrow but if there are more gonna take them to blast - so might be in waiting room at 9:45 tom so you would have been sorted by then!

Feel sick that there aren't going to be any good quality ones- so hard to stay positive!  If I have them transferred tomorrow, not going back to work until Monday!

I can't wait to hear your news - lots and lots of luck to you both!

We need to try to get some sleep now! x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

I am now officially PUPO
with 1 grade 1 8 cell and 1 grade 2 5 cell
both with assisted hatching
hoping that this time one or both of them will want to stick around


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Jennie - sending you lots of sticky vibes!!!
xxxxx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone , I am now PUPO too!

1 grade 2 8 cell and 1 grade 3 4 cell both with assisted hatching.

Although due to a fatal accident on the A21 this morning it took us 4 hours to get there! (usually takes 45 mins!).  It was a nightmare journey!  Oh well back at home now and relaxing!

Good Luck Jennie and everyone else waiting for news x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Rungirl - thank you for the sticky vibes 

Hi LinLou - congratulations on being PUPO!  Sorry to hear about your nightmare journey.  Must have been awful but least your embies are safe and snuggling down as we speak.

I am on the sofabed in the lounge.  I have watched The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas and Father of the Bride on DVD now I am settling down with my book, waiting til I have to have gestone injection! Ouch!

I have been reading up about assisted hatching and it seems most people have to take steroids to stop the risk of embryo infection.  Does anyone know anymore about this as I do not have any steroids?


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Jennie and LinLou congrats on being PUPO.  Fingers and toes crossed that at least one little bean sticks in there for each of you.


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Irish Girl - thank you for you kind wishes - i hope one sticks too!  

Jennie - I think the more you read the more things you pick up and worry about (it can drive you mad!) - I have never heard of the steriod thing for assisted hatching... I would try not to worry, our clinic is pretty good and wouldn't have sent us away if we were meant to have steriods x

I have been resting all day watching tv - find it so hard to do nothing! Off work tomorrow so GMTV for me on the sofa it is (oh, and maybe a bit of chocolate)! 

Take care everyone

Linlou


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Jennie and Linlou 

The only two pregnancies I have had have during tx  been using AH, the first one sadly ended in MC but that was due to another reason which was then rectified and I ended up with my twins on the very next cycle! All my other IVF's did not use AH so I am a believer (although you just never know) the other thing that was different on the 2ww on my BFP was that i did my best to relax and i had read some research that being happy and laughing helped with implantation, so i watched all my lee evans dvds and ended up with twins!! get laughing girls!!!

best of luck and a big hello to everyone else xx

Lizzylou xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Lizzy Lou 
Thank you for the tip.  I have been relaxing watching DVDs since transfer.  Today I am having a Harry Potter day.  May watch a few more funny films now though.
Your twins look gorgeous.  
Good to know that AH is proven to work.
Thank you x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

good on you Jennie, mine two were a result of FET too, which makes the odds of success less, so lets hope it was due to AH!!

good luck

Lizzy
xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Lizzylou -- thank you so much for your advice you have given me lots of encouragement re AH!  You must be over the moon to be blessed with twins - perfect!  

Have been relaxing today - in fact was so relaxed this morning didn't get dressed until 2pm!  Went for a walk this afternoon to get the blood flowing around my body (and to walk the chocolate off I had eaten!).  Fingers crossed it will work this time!  Just been for a curry with DH mmmmmmmm delicious!  Feel so full now!

Jennie - I hope you have enjoyed your day of relaxation too.

Hello to everyone.

Take care

Linlou


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Believe many of you are currently on the 2ww and just wanted to wish you all the very best.    for positive news.

Not much going on with me, bleeding thankfully stopped just a day after my last post; and we have an appt booked in for next week.  Slightly nervous, excited and stressed.  We did get to go away for a few days- Eastborne which was lovely but such a short break.

Will check up on you ladies in near future; hoping to congratulate many.

Take care,

Rose


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Just wanted to pop on to say a huge good luck to Jennie and LinLou on their 2ww  .   it will work for both of you this time.  Keep up the relaxing and staying positive, I stayed pretty positive that it would work throughout the 2ww and it did for me, so I believe that it helped to be positive.  

Jennie - I have been keeping up to date with you and was very pleased to hear you now have 2 good embies on board, and that they are trying AH this time.  I really hope this is it for you, you deserve it   X

Rose - hi!  Good luck for your appt, hope you get some answers and hear what you want to hear regarding your next cycle and when it can start.  I willsee you on Monday at knitting! X


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Do you remember me? I'm back, have been on a bit of downer since getting cancelled for my last IUI, was told my follicles were shrinking and lining thinned and that I might have a Polyp.... felt very let down by my body after the BFN, the abandoned cycle seemed to hit me harder! Then I had to wait 6 weeks for AF to appear   never wanted it so much! Anyway, started another cycle now and due for insem tomoro, so just about letting myself feel a little more positive...

So fill me in on how you all have been doing and I'll try my best not to stray for so long!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladynecta - well good luck for your insem tomorrow.

I think there is a few of us now on our 2ww, both myself and irishgirl have our otd on the 26th Oct.
Try and stay poitive and sending lots of sticky vibes and positive energy for anyone on their 2ww.

Babydust and big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey rungirl, wishing you and irishgirl the very best of luck!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank hun, just seen you on the iui thread!!

It really is nerve racking this 2ww; one minute you feel really positive and next deeply negative!!!  it really is a mind game.  Anyway only 5 days to go, may test one day early as not nice testing on monday morning before work!  As for symptoms, i seem to have alot less, but then have been super-busy to keep my mind off it all?!  I do have loss of apetite, which is a strange one, even turned down chocolate which is very unusual.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi 
I am also on 2ww.  It seems to have been going on forever. My OTD is 28th October so still a week to go for me.  I am not really having any symptoms none at all but lots of pain from gestone injections!  I am lucky enough to not be working and so have been reading and watching films for the last week.  Have had a couple of angry/sad outbursts but apart from that quite normal really.  Not sure what to make of that.  Just waiting for test day.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi All

Ladynecta - so good to hear from you again best of luck tomorrow, thinking of you.

Keeping everything crossed for all you ladies on 2ww and those having tx at the moment.

I am finally ready for my EC and i'm all booked on on Friday morning, feeling sick with nerves i'm really scared and worried just don't know what to expect. Anyone got any advice??

Love 

Madhair xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone sorry ive not been on here for a while

jennie and linlou congratulations on being pupo   it works for you both and we can get some good luck going on this board

Pix4bu good luck with your appointment next week

Ladynecta good luck for your basting tomorrow

Rungirl hang on in there you dont have long left until you test you have done most of the 2ww now   its good news

Madhair hope all goes well for ec on friday and you get lots of eggs


I went to my appointment to see mr R and the nurses and am still trying to get my head around the fact that they told me I can start so soon. Today is my last day of taking northisterone and I have my baseline scan booked for monday. Im quite nervous about this cycle as it will be my first ivf so im not quite sure what to expect. I have heard from friends who know people who have gone through it that all the hormones can make you really emotional. Has anyone found this. (I think I need to warn dp if this is the case)

Hi to everyone else, Is anyone starting tx around the same time as me?

Hazel x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hazelm - thank you for your kind wishes.  Good luck with your forthcoming IVF - I haven't found the whole experience bad at all!  I have been lucky - the drugs haven't really affected me.  The absolute worse part of it all is this 2ww.  

Madhair - It really is nothing to worry about - Mr R is so nice and makes it a breeze!  It is over in a flash and you are back in the recovery room before you know it.  I did wake up from the sedation whilst my eggs were being collected and even then it wasn't that bad (I don't think this happens to many people)!  After the collection you might feel bloated and a bit twitchy but not painful.  When you get home you will sleep a lot but the next day I was up as normal and went to work as if I hadn't had anything done!  I am not saying this is everyones experience as I am sure some people may find it worse but from what I experienced (have had it done twice now), it is nothing at all to worry about.  The first time round I felt more bloated after egg collection than this time round.  - good luck!  

Ladynecta - good luck for tomorrow.

Well, I am 6 days in to my 2ww - no symptoms really - maybe the odd "twitch" in my womb area but then I just think "am I imagining it" - maybe I get these "twitches" all the time but just don't notice them because I am not analysing every single feeling down there!  What I keep reminding myself is when someone gets preggers naturally they don't feel "pregnant" before their period is even due!  I don't know of anyone out of my hundreds (it seems) of friends who have babies ever saying they felt pregnant before their period was even due! ...... so am telling myself to stay calm and it could work this time!  .... sorry for ranting on... just wanted to get that off of my chest!

Jennie - sounds like you have been having a lovely relaxing week - good luck and stay positive and calm!  It is so hard isn't it!  I hate these 2 weeks!  

I started bleeding on day 9 last time so that is my goal post this time - to get past day 9, then hopefully 10, 11, 12 and finally 13!  Been at work this week so it has kept my mind off it, the train journey is the worse part because I sit there for 45 mins thinking about nothing else but this wait!

Oh well girls - good luck to you all at whatever stage you are all at - take care 

LinLou


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

hey madhair! Well be PUPO together by the sounds of it! Try not to panic, everything is new the first time!    

Hazelm - thats great news yuo can start soon. congratulations  

Linlou - its good to have a goal, it breaks the 2ww down so that you don't go completely out of your mind!   this is the time for you!

I'm officially PUPO now - with a much better sperm quantity than last time so I feel more hopeful at the outset!

Also when I went to the clinic this morning I saw a lovely lady there showing off her twins - proof it does work! I think I heard her say it was her 11th try - but blimey they looked worth the wait. Given me even more hope


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Believe a few may be testing today or this weekend and just hope and pray that you do get good news.  It's such a stressful time, lots of hugs your way and also to LinLou and Jennie- hope the waiting goes a bit quicker and you hear good news soon. 

Katy- how are you?   Hope your able to get your strength back for next cycle.

Hazel- All the best for your upcoming treatment for ivf.  It's always so scary first time around as you're not sure what to expect.  There are some worrying moments- such as thinking if you have enough eggs or too many, and if they will fertilize and then the grading of them! (I'm obviously of no help here   )  Hope it all works out well for you- do remember reading about drinking a lot of water in case of overstimulating.  All I can really advice is to do things that you find relaxing. Best of Luck.  

Madhair- Hope collection went well for you today.  I was told during my EC was singing. No clue as to what!  I also woke up at the very end of procedure- just slight pain.  Remember sleeping quite a lot after both ec and et.  Btw, was at clinic at 10:30 and did browse around room- several ladies there at the time.  Wondered who was there. 

Ladynecta- best wishes during your two week wait.  Hope it goes quick for you and you get your BFP!

As for me, I'm likely to be going through FET come end of November.  Still awaiting first AF since mc- it should arrive this weekend (hopefully)...So, it's likely I will be testing a few days before xmas!  Hope it won't spoil xmas for us.  Decided I'll likely take baby aspirin too.  

Sorry if I missed anyone; all the best to anyone who's having upcoming tx or awaiting.  

Take care,

Pix


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls, started bleeding yesterday (day 8  of 2ww- why why why! so all over for me again!  Last time started bleeding day 9 so was kind of waiting for it!  Its just not fair!    

Feel so angry at myself really!  It is DH with the problem and yet miraculously he produces 8 sperm which goes on miraculously to produce an 8 cell and a 4 cell embryo - so why can't I keep them?  what is wrong with me?  I am meant to to have no fertility problems! ahhhhhh! Sorry girls....for ranting on...

I wish everyone all the luck in the world!  I will be back on this board soon (I am NOT giving up on this) - even if it take me 50 goes! ha ha x

Take care everyone and good luck.

Linlou x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Linlou - So sorry that it hasn't worked this time for you, dont be sorry for ranting! I hope you manage to have some rest and carry on staying positive it will happen.

Pix - hey good luck with your FET keeping everything crossed for you, I was in the waiting room at 10.30 looking extremely nervous before my EC!!!

Ladynecta - How has your 2ww started out I should be right there with you on Monday! Best of luck to you  

Hazel - How are you feeling are you excited about Monday? I found the hormones ok not half as bad as I thought they would be, good luck with your scan on Monday I hope this is the cycle for you.

As for me I had my egg collection yesterday I had got myself into such a state over it I hadn't slept the night before, I was very emotional when I was at the clinic (they must have thought I was such a fool). It was absolutely fine the sedation was amazing such a great feeling I didn't remember a thing, a little sore yesterday but I feel ok today. They managed to get 5 eggs and i'm still waiting to hear if they have fertilised. Fingers crossed! 

Good luck to everyone having or awaiting tx 

Madhair xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hugest of hugs LinLou   I've been asking myself why I miscarried twice (once with ex and now current partner)- great fear of it happening again.  Don't be so hard on yourself; Keep your head up high, you will get there.

Madhair- Hope you get very good news about your embryos today.   Glad it all went well for you. Also,    Where you sat alone near the door? or with your other half? ...we were sitting towards the back at most for 5 minutes (had my glasses on)


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Pix - I was sat with my DH on the sofas as you walk in on the left side of the door!

I got a call from the clinic today and it was bad news for us none of our eggs fertilised, our journey is over this time - so i'm feeling absolutely gutted I wasn't even worried about that part of the treatment! I am desperate to speak to Michael on Monday and hopefully get some answers as what to do next. 

Wishing you all well 

Madhair x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Madhair and Pix4Bu - thank you so much for your kind words! - life just isn't fair for us all is it!

Madhair - so sorry about your bad news!

One thing I know for sure - i am not giving up on this - we will try and try again until it happens!  

Good luck everyone and speak soon xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Madhair, I'm absolutely gutted for you!   Not sure what to say, am so very very sorry.  Hopefully, you'll get some answers on Monday.  Take it easy and spoil yourself rotten.
(Btw,  I did see you. )

LinLou- yes, life can be cruel...glad to hear you'll never give up!

Pix


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Linlou & Madhair I'm so sorry to hear both of you had bad news.  Life is just so unfair.  Thinking of you both and sending you big


----------



## sw197 (May 18, 2009)

hi, new poster here.
I have just had my ET at SEFC and have a test date of 5 november. I feel pretty lucky as this is my first go at ICSI. Suffering a bit with chronic lower back pain - not sure if that is good or not! not quite sure how I should be feeling really as it has all been so quick with 2 weeks of injections, then the collection then this - it is a real rollercoaster and any words of wisdom of what you feel like during this time would be gratefully received! good luck to everyone else!


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi SW197 and welcome to the thread.  I have no advice for you as I haven't yet had IVF.

Well AF hasn't arrived yet but I tested this morning and it was a BFN as expected.  DH and I are now deciding whether to waste another £1500 on a 3rd DIUI or go for ICSI with sperm retrieval which was our last option.  We can only afford one go though and I'm not feeling positive about that.  There doesn't exactly seem to be a huge amount of success for most people on this forum.    But I think we'll give it a go and then if it doesn't work we'll just draw a line under it and move on, accepting that I'll never have children.  Lots of exotic holidays instead though... 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Irishgirlie   always try my best to give encouraging words but it is just so hard at times to know what to say;  think many of us feel similar and the thought of not having our own is heartbreaking   ; I'm hoping   that it is still just a day too early to test and you will get your good news tomorrow.  And if you need to go through an ivf cycle hope you do find the strength in yourself to carry on and it will be a great success. 

Sw197- Welcome.  After my ET, I recall having very bad lower back pain.  Wondered if it was mainly due to trying to sit still for 3 days! It did go away after a few days.  Hoping you receive good news at end of your wait and the time goes by quickly for you.

As for me, my af may have started    just spotting, no flow yet; wanting for it to just get going but it's just typical it hasn't. 

Thinking of the rest of you and hoping someone soon will have wonderful news to share with us.

Pix


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Pix.

Just looked at the prices for IVF with ICSI and sperm retrieval and got a shock.  I hadn't realised it was so expensive.  I was thinking it was £4500-£5K max but now I realise it is that before any of the drugs.  Eeeeek.  Now I really don't know what to do.  Damn.  Oh well, I've got time to think about it.  We don't have to decide straight away.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just dropping in to say "hi" to you all.  Big   to those who've recently had BFNs (I know how you feel!) and lots of   and   to those currently on 2WW.

We were told that the clinic doesn't "do" follow-up consultations any more but will review our notes and send us a letter.  Three weeks on and we haven't heard anything, so I'm going to phone and chase it up this week.  It does seem that corners have been cut over the last few months - things were so much more personal and detailed when we first went to SEFC.

Not sure what to do now ... this was a perfect cycle as far as I can see, apart from the BFN at the end.  I had a fantastic lining and two of the three embryos were really good (and one was better than the one which gave us Thomas   )  

Since Thomas was born we've done one FET (which we knew was only an outside chance, so no surprises with BFN); then one fresh cycle (abandoned due to poor response) then the recent fresh cycle ... BFN again.  DH is happy to call it a day and says we should count our blessings with Thomas.  He is right, of course, but I still ache with the desire to give him a little brother or sister.  

We can afford to do one more ICSI cycle (just) but I really need some guide as to whether it is worth trying.  Part of me thinks I'm now too old and I've missed my chances, part of me thinks that our recent cycle was just bad luck and it could come good next time.  Decisions, decisions!

Love to you all, Katy xx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Everyday I look at a photo of my very happy smiling niece Izzy (Isabel) and adorable nephew Matthew. They're twins; resulting from IVF and my SIL was in her early 40's when she had them.  I know they ended up spending quite a fortune but they certainly were worth it.  

I say, if you think a few years from now you're look back and say to yourself-----I wish, or I should have tried one more time....(and you have just enough money for it) then you should try again.  I think we all know our personal limits.  

---------

I'm (stmi) in full flow now     . *sigh* of all things to be happy about.

Pix


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Its a BFP for us!!!!!  
We are soo happy.


Big hug to everyone.
rungirl xxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Linlou and Madhair, I'm so sorry... congrats to Rungirl.

Katy, while at aged 40 some of your embryos may be chromosomally abnormal, one of the main factors affecting success is response to the stims ... and it sounds like this last cycle at least wasn't bad for you.

I understand the sadness of not being able to have a brother or sister for your first child. :-(

It doesn't sound like you have reached the end of the raod yet, in your mind. xx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats Rungirl.  That's great news.  At least I know IUI does work some times!!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! Congratulations Rungirl on your BFP.  Fab news.
So sorry to Irishgirlie and also to Madhair.
This is a cruel cruel game!
I am due to test tomorrow or Wednesday and I am too scared to do it. 
On our previous two cycles I have bled today - 11dp3dt
So far no sign of AF but then I am on gestone injections which I think will keep her away
Guess I am just waiting 
And praying for a BFP


----------



## sw197 (May 18, 2009)

hi quick question,
my work are not the most helpful with me taking time off to say the least! I have only had two days off, but after ET last friday, I am feeling pretty rough still. As I work part time, even though in reality i took 2 days off, the self certification process runs out on tuesday. I rang my gp to ask about whether they can write a letter to help cover the possible wed, thursday this week I am due to be working. But they won't do it as they are not treating me? Has anyone got a letter direct from SEFC or don't they do this. I have never had to get a doctors letter before in my life, so have no idea what the procedure might be. Don't want to be wimpy either, and would go back in if I felt I was fit enough. Any tips v welcome.
ps congrats to rungirl!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations Rungirl that is fantastic news!

Jennie - good luck with your test keeping everything crossed for you  

Pix hope your feeling ok and will say hi if we meet again at the clinic!!  

Thank you for all the kind words it was a real shock as I never saw the fertilising part being a problem and having been reading the booklet from the clinic they state that only 5% of cases do not fertilise! I have stopped crying and I've been angry but now I would really like some answers, if thinking maybe we will be told to try ICSI next. I have spoken to the clinic and have an appointment to see Michael on Thursday which I'm really happy about so I'm hoping to find out what's next for us and to get going again really soon.

Wishing everybody lots of luck and love 

Madhair xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

linlouim sorry it didnt work    

Madhair     I cant believe none fertilised im so sorry. I hope you get some answers when you go on thurs

Irishgirlie     sorry to hear you news I know what you mean about the price of the drugs and tx everything is so expensive

Pix AF   its funny how most the time we dont want the witch but sometimes she is good news. Hope you can now get on and start tx

Katy H I understand the need for you to have a brother or sister for thomas, Pls dont feel you have missed your chance, I believe you were just unlucky with this cycle but take your time in deciding whether to go ahead again or not. Ive not been at the clinic that long but I have noticed a definate change in the care and attitude of the people there since I first started I dont think it feels as personal any more

Rungirl BFP congratulations thats brilliant news

Jennie   its good news for you tomorrow, I will be thinking of you

All went well for me today at my baseline so I start stims today, Im quite excited to be starting again but also quite nervous about the whole rollercoaster ride

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Linlou, Irishgirlie & madhair - I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you. I hope you are all staying positive and willing to try again. 

sw197 - I don't know if SEFC do letters like that... You could always ring a nurse at SEFC to find out. Does your employer know why you are off? If they don't then a letter from SEFC would be a give away (just a thought). Otherwise it may be easier to visit your doctor and explain how you feel - then they are treating you (kind of). Failing that if you turn up at work for a few hours and then go home ill I think that counts as a new period of sickness. Or put down on your self cert form that you were able to return to work on Monday (but that wasn't your day) and that this is a new sickness so sign yourself off again for a couple of days...

rungirl - [fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly] [fly][/fly]

Hazelm - Great to get on the rollercoaster - when do you go back for your next scan? 

KatyH - I agree SEFC doesn't always seem to have the personal touch - and some staff are better than others when it comes to this!  Hopefully you will get your letter soon - have they even mentioned to you what to do next?

Pix4Bu - hope things are going well for you 

As for me this time I have been told to test after 18 days - has anyone else had that? I'm not having any more of the HCG shot, I've got the dreaded cyclogest so I can't understand why they said so long. I know I should have asked, but when the nurse said the date I didnt realise how long away it was! So I think I'm 6 days into the 2ww with 12 more to go! ARGGHHH!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

BFN for us
We are going to take a break and try again next year with a different clinic


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Jennie - i just realised I completely left you out of my post, I'm so sorry for that, and even more sorry about the BFN!   I'm not surprised you are planning to take a break you have been through a lot - Any idea which clinic you would go to?


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

No idea where we will go but just feel that SEFC cannot answer our questions or needs.  We are thinking of going to the Fertility Show next weekend to talk to some people.  I don't just want to do ICSI again without some change.  I am convinced that our enbryos don't get to Day 5.  We have never had any reach that stage in the dish so why would they inside me?  I also think I might have to have immunology tests to try and see if that is the problem.  None of this has been offered at SEFC.  I have lost faith and hope.  We really thought this time would be our time.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Jennie - Please don't lose faith and hope in treatment - I understand losing it with SEFC and not wanting to go through the exact same thing again only to get a BFN. Have you heard of ARGC in london? I always see people raving about it on FF especially it seems if you are difficult case or have already had unsuccessful treatments at other clinics. It would seem ARGC monitor patients a lot more closely - which can be time consuming with appointments - but would make you feel they understand your situation better and are looking at every possibility. I think that I would go there if I moved from SEFC...


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

I just wrote a post and lost it aaaaahhhhh

ladynecta im sorry I cant help you with why they are making you wait 18 days, could you phone them up and ask them? my next scan is on monday

Jennie       Im so sorry, I really thought this would be the one for you, You have had such a tough time. I think it might be a good idea to go to the fertility show, I picked up a leaflet about it and it looks really good, there will be lots of people to advise you and also you could look at other clinics who hopefully can give you more answers. Its good you are going to take a break, I think mentally and physically we all need a break some time and you really have been through alot, my thoughts are with you and your dh

Just a quick note to say pls pls pls check your drugs before you leave the clinic. I went to do my first suprecur last night to find an empty bottle with the bottom smashed off (the bottom wasnt even in the box) so I could do my injection last night. I rushed down the clinic this morning and got another 1. Marion was very apologetic and said that it would be fine if I injected the suprecur this morning and then did the menopur tonight and then to carry on tomorrow at my normal time

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine

Hazel x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Jennie - I am so sorry    - be strong and don't give up hope!  Maybe if you change clinics it will give you a fresh outlook.  Stay strong x

Rungirl - excellent news on you BFP - it will happen to us all one day!

Hi everyone else!

Linlou


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennie- truly sorry that you're going through such a difficult time  

Hazel- Shocking that the bottle was broken!  Was the package of the box open as well?  Thankfully, it was sorted in the end.  Best of Luck with tx.

Ladynecta- Sounds like such a long wait- best to call ask why.  

Madhair- it must have been quite a difficult few days for you   Hope you get some answers come Thursday and you'll be able to start tx soon again. 

Rungirl-  I'm truly happy for you; wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months.

all the best to everyone else


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Think i may just test early - well day 14 which I don't really think is early, but I'll keep doing the pessaries until day 18 either way!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Jennie - I'm sorry things have not worked out for you and that you have lost your faith in sefc I hope you have hue success in the new year when you try again.

Ladynecta - how are you on your 2.5ww!! I hope it is going quickly for you.

Pix - how are you?

Hazel - that's bad about the broken bottle I would have really panicked!! How are you feeling on your stimms I hope everything is growing nicely

As for me I went back to the clinic yesterday and had a good chat with Michael, my eggs were not of great quality but there are no answers as to why. We are going to have the dna fragmentation test done asap then we will go on to have a round of ICSI with a hugely increased dose of stimms, assisted hatching and hoping all goes well I would like to try and get to blasts. So it really will be an all singing and dancing tx this time for us hopefully it will work! I'm keeping really positive about this tx and I'm praying it will be our cycle. 

Hi to everyone else

Love Madhair x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi ladies  
Hope everyone is having a good weekend?
I spoke to the Lab today to book our DNA Fragmentation test and to honest she made absolutely no sense   so now I'm all confused can anyone tell me how many days my DH should be producing and abstaining for??
Also does anyone recommend any acupuncturists in or around the Tunbridge Wells area?
Thanks 
Love to all 
Madhair xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

irishgirlie and madhair - so sorry to hear of your BFNs.  Life can be so unfair.  Do take time to treat yourselves a little and spend some quality time with your other halfs.  I think men can sometimes play the strong, silent type a bit too well, so make sure they're OK too.

Jennie - sending you lots of    Sorry you feel you've come to the end of the road with SEFC, but I can understand you feel there's nothing more they can do for you.

rungirl - congratulations!  So wonderful to hear about a BFP.

Pix and drownedgirl - thanks for your lovely comments about our failed cycle and future decisions.  I've had some great email exchanges with Dobby from SEFC (similar age, similar dilemmas!) and it really helps to know there are people out there who understand what we're going through right now.

We're now trying to get prepared for Tom's 2nd birthday in two weeks time ... it's quite hard working full-time and trying to be a yummy mummy organising a party for 30-40    

Take care all of you, love Katy xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Madhair - my dh did the dna frag test in september and mr.r recommended to bed for 7 days in a row...(we didn't manage all 7) and then abstain for two/three and then test date!  I'm not sure what other dr's recommend?  Its an expensive test cost £350 + £22 handing charge??!!!

Ladynecta - what is your otd??  How you doing  going crazy

Irishgirl - how you doing,hun?  Thinking of you.

Katy H - Kids parties are great, but alot of hard work and exhausting!  Have fun.

Hi to everyone else, i've missed.  I'm booked in for my scan on the 10th, i'm feeling exhausted, and a little anxious but v.happy.

big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Madhair- I'm pleased you were able to get some answers from Michael; afraid I don't know much about dna fragmentation test- I'm sure a few others have had this test done and perhaps can help. As for acupuncturist, have been debating getting this done myself (not sure where)- found two online with Zita West affiliation at Tunbridge Wells: http://www.acupuncturetunbridgewells.co.uk/index.htm and http://www.acuhelp.co.uk/fertility.shtml. HTH some but perhaps, someone can actually recommend someone in area.

Katy- you're very welcome  and a happiest Bday to Tom, I'm sure you'll somehow find a way of piecing it all together and it will be a great success. 

Ladynecta- hope you've been keeping busy during your wait; sending lots of    

Hazel- hoping you had a good response and wishing you all the best.

My treatment should start in 3 wks time, time seems to be going so quickly. With only 3 embies, it's a bit worrying that none will survive the thaw but must try to remain hopeful. Find myself getting slightly down as the days go by, perhaps, with xmas around the corner.....another year going by......just trying to take things day by day.

Take care everyone, sending lots of    

Pix

***This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites***


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Madhair, rungirl & Pix - Thanks for asking, I'm doing ok, trying to keep busy - but relaxed a the same time LOL!   Officially, this time next week I will know... 6 & a bit more days to get through ARGHHH!!
  
Hope everyone is well and enjoying this wet Sunday!


----------



## Galps (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry to gatecrash, I'm new to this site.

We're planning to start ICSI at SEFC in December.  We've been having acupuncture with Evelyn Piechoczek at the Atman Clinic - Tel 01892 544783.  She see's a lot of people with fertility problems and the Clinic is just round the corner from SEFC.  Not sure if its working but my husband is being retested in a couple of weeks so we're hoping its improved his sperm!

Claire
x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Katy H I hope the plans for toms birthday are all coming together, Happy birthday to him for a few weeks time

Rungirl hope all goes well when you go for your scan

Pix   your embies survive the thaw 

Galps welcome

ladynecta not long now   its a good result for you

Hi everyone else

I went for my final scan today and I have got 23 follicles growing, Only a few are the right size most are about 15mm but they didnt want me to carry on any longer because of the number of follicles ive got and with my pco im more at risk of ohss so im having my ec on friday and then hopefully if all goes well et on monday

hope everyone is well

Hazel x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hazel - that's brill!  Sounds similar to what I had, and I ended up with 26 eggs ay EC!  Cos I have PCO too, didn't get OHSS though luckily.  Good luck for EC X

Pix - that's great you can have FET so quikcly.  Good luck for your little embies, try and stay positive, they must be good quality for them to have been frozen.  Hope you get the best xmas pressie ever! X

Jennie - massive hugs to you hun  .  Was so sad to hear you got a BFN.  I hope the fertility show is useful and I don't blame you for wanting to try something different.  Don't lose faith, there are doctors out there who will be able to give you your BFP, look into other clinics and what they can do for you XXX

Hi to everyone else, sorry it's hard to keep up when you don't come on here much!  Sorry about the other BFN's lately and congrats to all those who finally got their BFP! X


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just a quick update from me.  After our BFN last week we haven't been sure what to do.  Mr R has reviewed our notes and I got a call from his secretary yesterday asking us to come in and see him, so we've got an appointment on Tuesday afternoon.  I think if we're going to go ahead with any further TX it'll be in Poland or somewhere like that as we can probably get 2 goes for the price of one over here and this is our last lot of money.  Either that or we'll just give up altogether.  

Rungirl - best of luck for your scan 

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* -        How are you feeling? have you got any symptoms??
*Irishgirlie* - I am going to sent you pm


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Grejka - how are you?? I'm feeling naughty for testing before the clinic said (sunday) but I know its not the HCG shot cos I tested even earlier (just to see) and got a BFN. Clearblue digital says 1-2. I can't believe it, DP isn't home and won't text him cos he drives trains and I don't want to distract him - so it just you girls that know. Early days I know... I felt a bit nausious the last few days but put that down to anxiety/cyclogest - and was sure AF was arriving - really cramping yesterday - but I think that is what a lot of people say they feel at this point (AF would be due today)


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* - 
I am Ok Thanks Really happy for you!!!   [fly] [/fly]  
I was always dreaming that when when I have BFP I will buy little baby shoes and I will wrap them nicely and I will give to my DH to say I am pregnant...
Last time when I was pregnant It wasnt that way because he was at home when I done the test and I coudnt wait  but maybe next time


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes definitely next time Grejka, that sound like a lovely idea! I don't think I'd get to the shops in time, he's on an early shift so should be home in a couple of hours   he's going to be shocked cos yesterday I was convinced it didn't work and told him thats what I thought. This 2 ww I've been trying to work out how far gone I'd be by Christmas and if I could tell my family then... trying not to think about it now, just want to get to scan with no problems. Do you think if I tell SEFC today they will tell me to wait till Sunday test and ring back Monday...? I don't want them to be negative towards me... I'll be crushed!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* - I just say my opinion of course I know how exaited  you are but I always thought that when my DH propossed to me He planed that and was nice and romatic and you remeber That for the rest of you life! And I thought that is my time to be romatic too! So maybe even if you cant go to the shop you can wrap something else  (even that pg test) or do in different way... Of course is only your time and your decision.

How much left you have pessaries? maybe you need to ring clinick for them? You can call them but I think they will ask you to call again on your OTD day.
Let me know later how He reacted  ?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Grejka - thanks so much for your support! I can get to next Saturday with my pessaries so could collect some more next Friday (my day off)... maybe I'll just ring on Monday - and test again on Sunday LOL      Have you decided when to start your Tx again?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* - check your pm!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning All,

That is great news ladynecta, congratulations!!!!

Irishgirl you are sounding more positive and i will be thinking of you on Tuesday for your appointment with mr.r

I am suffering a bit with nausea and complete exhaustion, i am also feeling quite anxious as it was 6wks that i mc last time?? Can't wait for my scan tuesday.

Hi to everyone i've missed.
Sending you all big hugs.
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## sw197 (May 18, 2009)

BFN for me also! told that they will contact me after christmas to see about next steps.
your life is just on and off all the time isn't it! it was my first ICSI, and felt like something was happening so it seems such a shame! does anyone who has been through this before have any ideas why they say the cycle fails. I was one day from OTD test and period started so it was a real surprise. Guess I will know what to expect if we have another go. Congrats to BFP's and good luck to those starting treatment soon.


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls

So sorry for the BFN   and the BFP - so pleased for you.

Don't know if you remember me from a few weeks ago, started bleeding (red blood and cramps) day 8 of 2ww did a test on day 12 and it was negative.... accepted it was all over and just beginning to accept another negative and look positively forward to our next ICSI next year..........then at the beginning of this week I started to feel unwell, couldnt put my finger on it other than feeling I was coming down with something.  I dont know what possessed me but I decided to do another preg test yesterday - I am now day 23 and it said "pregnant" - oh  my god nearly fell of the toilet seat - how could that be after all the bleeding and cramps and the BFN last week! went out and bought another 2 clearblues and both were positive - went to clinic yesterday afternoon and they took my blood test to see if my hormone levels were as they should be - will get results today at 4pm!  

I am utterly gob smacked and in shock - as far as I was concerned red bleeding and cramps meant it was not to be for us and then the BFN on day 12!  Has anyone ever heard of anything like this before?  

I am worried that I did miscarry and it is the hormones still in my body - but wouldnt they have worked their way out of my system by now- by the way red blood only lasted 3 days (day 8 to 11) then brown on and off ever since.... ahhhhhh! going mad

Linlou


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

LadyNecta - huge congrats on your BFP. You must be thrilled.  

SW197 - really sorry to hear about your BFP.  It sucks..   Just try and pamper yourself a bit now and hopefully you'll get some answers from the clinic about why it didn't work.

OMG LinLou how amazing.  I   that it is a real BFP and not a miscarriage.  Let us know when you get the results later.   

Grejka thank you for your PM and all the information on it.  You're a little star. xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone 
I am just here to say goodbye.
We have our initial consultation at the ARGC on 26th November 2009.
Since our BFN I have emailed Mr Rimington twice and received no reply so that has cemented our decision to try somewhere new.
Good luck everyone and thank you for all the support you have given over the past year.
Jennie


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Goodbye jennie and good luck - the ARGC is meant to be amazing! - I don't suppose you read the article in the evening standard early this week about him?  It was in Wednesday 4 Nov paper... (heading "The Baby Makers - London's Fertiltiy Boom"all about IVF clinics in London and mainly about the ARGC and Mr Taranissi - it sounds like he performs miracles!  I said to DH we will go there if this one doesnt work out! xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jennie* - Good luck!!!!!!!!!  and please visit us sometimes Let us know how things are going  I also heared about Mr Taranissi He is really succesfull with getting women pg!!
* LinLou*    
[fly]  [/fly] 
sorry for the delay!

Girls could you help me I am looking for contact to Mr Wilcox. I know he works also in "Notfiled" I dont know how to spell it


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats to Ladynecta and LinLou *fingers crossed* My thinking is it's a positive and perhaps twins   are on the way   all is safe and well.

Rungirl- all the best with your scan   

Grejka- hope you're well, will get in touch at some point this weekend- sorry, so busy lately.  Know Dr. Wilcox works at Maidstone and Pembury not sure where else....

Jennie- Wishing you all the very best of luck at ARGC.  I can't believe your emails weren't returned. Make sure to come back to us in near future with your good news!

SW- sorry to hear of your bfn;   all goes well with your next treatment

Hazel-  I'm guessing you may have had e/c by now- do hope all went well for you  

Best wishes to everyone else


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls - am totally confused now - my HCG level yesterday was 288 - the nurse was very vague and said that is "acceptable" for 5 weeks (I am 22 days past egg transfer) but as I have had bleeding cant really assess it until I have another test tomorrow and they can see if my levels are rising - so have to wait until Monday for the result ahhh! she also mentioned ruling out an eptopic pregnancy! ahh so confused now - has anyone else had blood test at 5 weeks and if so, do you remember your HCG levels?


LinLou


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*LinLou * 
I founded that: (Hcg)
3 week - 5 - 50 
4 week - 3 - 426 
5 week - 19 - 7.340 
6 week - 1.080 - 56.500 
7-8 week - 7.650 - 229.000 
9-12 week- 25.700 - 288.000

It look all fine to me with you so realx at the weeknd and try not to worry!! Hope that will help!!
grejka xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Linlou, you can track your hcg level here (you have to make a guess about the results of the next test to make it work) http://babymed.com/Tools/Pregnancy/hCG/Default.aspx

It only goes up to 23 days past ov though.. with a 3 day transfer, 22 days post ET is 25 days past ov. I would say 288 is a little on the low side, I do hope your second test shows doubling and things turn out well for you. The waiting and agonising is awful, I know.

xxxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hi everyone I just wanted to pop in quickly

sw197   sorry to hear about your bfn

Ladynecta BFP thats brilliant, congratulations

Jennie wishing you all the best at the new clinic, pls pop in from time to time and let us know how you are getting on

Linlou hope you get some answers soon

I had my ec today and they got 20 eggs but im feeling so sore and im bleeding alot does anyone know if this is normal also big clots (sorry tmi) I know they said a bit of bleeding is normal but I wasnt expecting this much. 

Hi everyone else, sorry its a quick post but not feeling up to much

hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi all, its suddenly got busy on here again!

hazelm - I had quite a bit of bleeding when I had 6 follies aspirated, don't think I had clots, but everyone if different. 20 eggs is great, well done you   

Linlou - WOW, what a shock. Congrats that its a BFP! I can't help with the HCG levels, but for now the nurse did say that it was at an acceptable level... that will mean that other with that level have gone on to have a successful pregnancy, so please try not to worry and to think positively.       I will keep everything crossed til Monday for you.

Pix - hope you are well 

Grejka - do you mean Nuffield? (not sure if Wilcox works there, but the only place I could think of that sounded like what you were spelling)

Jennie - I'm pleased for you that you are making a positive step to the treatment you want. I have to say in your position I would be very disappointed that you haven't even got a reply to your e-mail and that would help make my mind up too! I hope you do pop in and let us know how you get on at ARGC. Wishing you the very best of luck   

Irishgirlie - I am thrilled and just praying nothing goes wrong - I feel too lucky at the moment! How are you?? I hope you get what you need out of Tuesday x

Sw197 - I'm sorry to hear BFN, have you tested today though? Look at Linlou, it doesn't always mean it over... Hopefully you will get some answers after christmas  

Rungirl - Stay positive (easy to say I know). Wishing you the best for Tuesday. Thank you for the congrats.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

LinLou, hope you're not fretting TOO much over the weekend.

xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hi all, the clinic phoned today to say that 14 have fertilised so they are freezing 6 today because we have so many because they said in single cell form they survive the thaw freeze process better and then if any others are good enough quality on monday we may be able to freeze a few more. Im having et on monday

hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

That's good news Hazel. That's what happened with us, our twins came from FET from some of the embryos frozen at 2pn stage.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

That's brilliant news Hazelm, bet you can't wait till monday!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

I had my et today we had 1 grade 2 8 cell and 1 grade 2 7 cell put back, unfortunately none of the others did very well so we couldnt freeze any more, which didnt fill me with confidence

drownedgirl I saw the pics of your twins in the book in the clinic and they look gorgeous, you must be really proud

hope everyone had a lovely weekend

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazelm said:


> drownedgirl I saw the pics of your twins in the book in the clinic and they look gorgeous, you must be really proud


Aww, thanks HM!

Good luck to you.

Linlou, any news? x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls - thank you everyone for your support.  

I cannot believe what has happened now - the saga continues!  the lab has not received my blood (the clinic sent my blood by post as it was Saturday and they dont have a courier on a Saturday)!  Therefore, they will see if it arrives tomorrow.... ahh so pi**ed off - was waiting anxiously by the phone all day only for the clinic to tell me that at 4pm!  I was going out of my mind!  So now I have got to wait to see if the blood arrives at the clinic or is "lost in transit" tomorrow - if not, I will go and have another blood test done and wait until Wednesday for the results!  Just my luck.  

I have been having cramps on and off all weekend with a little brown discharge (but only when I wipe). .....as my first blood test was quite low only hcg of 288 (24 days past ovulation) I am worried it is ectopic! although, I haven't had any pain just on one side, the cramps have been all over.... am driving myself mad !

Hazelm - I wish you all the luck in the world 

I hope everyone is ok x

Grejka - thank you for your post with the hcg levels on x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Linlou - hope they find you blood today and you get a good result!

I'm off for my scan today, am feeling very anxious, and nervous.

Sorry, for quick post sending big hugs to everyone
rungirl
xxxxxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck Rungirl  

Hope its good news today LinLou


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

linlou im sorry to hear about your trouble, I think its really unfair they kept you hanging on only to tell you that. I hope that they receive your blood and you dont have to go in again. I know its hard but try to stay calm

rungirl I hope it all went well at your scan today

Hazel x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi All

Linlou - I hope you find out what's happening soon.  I feel for you honey.

We've just been for our appointment with Mr R and he has suggested we continue with IUI as I've been responding "like a teenager" and he thinks I've just been unlucky that it hasn't worked yet.  He also said that the Kent NHS are in discussions at the moment about changing the rules on fertility treatment which would mean that couples where one partner already have children will be eligible for treatment so if it comes in..I could get 2 IVF's on the NHS.  Fingers crossed that they bring in that change.

When we were discussing whether people actually got pregnant by IUI (and at my age) he assured me they did and that there was someone in for a scan today that is having triplets........Rungirl is that you  OMG!

Hazel I hope you're relaxing after your ET.

Drowned girl - I saw the photo of your twins in the book today as well (I flicked through it til I found them!)

Take care all


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Irishgirl - nope it wasn't me!!!
My scan wasn't very good, the sac and yolk were there but fetal pole?!  I am 6 weeks+ 1, so maybe its too early, and the sac was on the small side.  I am not feeling that hopeful now, i have another appointment next week.
Glad that your appointment with mr. r went well, and you sound positive.

big hugs, rungirl xxxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw Rungirl, I am so sorry that your scan didn't go well.  I have no idea what a fetal pole is though.  What did the clinic say?  Fingers crossed for you that everything is OK and that you'll get good news next week. xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi girls, well still havent got results!  I had to go back yesterday afternoon to have a repeat blood test ahhh! Marion took my blood and was so nice about it all and apologised (not her fault at all).  Was anyone in the waiting room at 3pm yesterday?  So I will finally recieve my results this morning (Marion promised me she will look at them first thing and ring me).  I will let you all know.

Rungirl - so sorry you didnt have a good scan but it is very early days, i thought they don't usually scan until 7 weeks plus?  Fingers crossed for you hun but it is the waiting that does you in isnt it - it seems a lifetime away x  I asked Marion if I could have a scan yesterday and she said no it is far too early (I am 6 weeks today) and they wont be able to tell me anything from it.

Irishgirl - fingers cross re the IVF on the NHS - I am a NHS patient and Mr R has told us if we need it, we have a third go as from next April.  NHS seem to be making a real shake up (for the good) on all the "rules".

Thank you everyone for all your support - it means so much - will let you know later the results  

Linlou xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

rungirl Im sorry to hear your scan didnt go as well as hoped   hang in there because it does seem a bit early. I think the fetal pole is something to do with the heart beat but im not completely sure

Irishgirlie mr R told us about the nhs changing their minds about ivf lets just hope it happens. I decided that I wasnt going to wait though and thats why we went ahead. Its good you have been responding so well. When are you going to start your next iui?

Linlou im sorry you had to go through another blood test, I think its really bad, esp with something so important as this

Hazel x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone - not good news for us (again!).  Finally got result and HCG had gone down so nurse said to expect miscarriage at any time.  Not meant to be but how cruel nature is!  It is the first and only BFP I have ever seen!  Please be third time luck next April  . 

Anyone had an early miscarriage?  I dont know if i am being naive in saying this but is it just like a bad period as it is so early?  Waiting for it to happen.... nurse also said it might just wait until my next "period" to come out....oh dear what us girls have to go through eh!  We will not be defeated though - roll on next year!

Take care everyone 

Linlou x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Linlou - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news      I can't help with the mc question, but I really wanted to give you a hug.     April will bring you your dreams.


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi LinLou

I had an early miscarriage in January - basically started bleeding, was dark then turned red and wasnt very heavy just constantly there, I used pads as I dont think they recommend tampons for this time.....  eventually i passed what would have been the sac i assume it was very veiny and was quite large in comparrison to other types of clots the you may or may not pass monthly...

once that came - i had very late periods for 6 months after, so dont start thinking you have fallen pg naturally like i did got myself all excited only to be let down again..

all the best, it was honestly the hardest time of my life, how i got through it i still dont know.

chat soon
nats
x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Linlou - i am so sorry hun, Sending you big hugs.

I had my 2nd mc at 6 weeks, and it just felt like a slightly heavy period, with a few small clots(sorry tmi). My next period started  as usual on time. I think its harder emotionally though, i am sending you lots of big hugs.  And its a positive thing that you can get a bfp!  Good Luck in April.

I'm feeling more positive today,and fingers crossed that the scan next tuesday is the result we want! Grow little bean grow xxx

hi to everyone else.
big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!  thank you for your support and advice.

Ladynecta - Thank you and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x

NattyT - Thank  you for the miscarriage advice... at least I am ready for it to come and it doesn't come as a surprise as it does to some people.  I can't believe we got so close - hopefully next time eh!  Also NattyT - were you at the clinic on Saturday or was it when I was there Thursday? I recognise your little girl - did your DH leave her in the waiting room (whilst he went in to see you) playing a hand held electronic game?  

Rungirl - thank you for the miscarriage advice also and I wish your little bean to grow grow grow!...maybe it is just being a little lazy!

Speak soon 

Linlou x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Linlou


Firstly sorry to hear about your MC   I have had two very early MC mysekf, one from iVF about 5 weeks in. I found on both occasions i had about 5 -10 mins really bad cramping and then passed a big clot about the size of a 50p the first time it was straight after the pain and the second time it was half an hour after the pain and i just felt it come out! 

As strange as this may sound i felt sad but very positive about my MC from IVF as it was proof that it did actually work (my 4th time) and i also felt that i was getting closer to my dream! Sure enough on the next go it worked and I got my adorable twins!

Try and keep positive if you can and see this as a step nearer!!

take care and let me know what happens, lets hope it passess natutrally for you too

lizzylou

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Linlou

Yes that was us at the clinic on Saturday, I went in for a scan and well its not really the place for little Roxanne, she is so used to being at the clinic now, she LOVES the hot chocolate and she knows what happens and why we go to the clinic etc.

She did say that the lady in the waiting room was talking to her, thanks.  

All the best, if you need anything just pm me!

Yes we still have to decided about whether or not to go again, but I have an abcesss on my only working overie, hence being there on saturday, so need to get rid of that somehow first before i can start treatment again.  Our driving force is Roxanne, she is amazing in every way and we just keep thinking how hard could it be to do it again........ well thats the million dollar (£££££) question hey?

All the best
nats
x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

LizzyLou - thank you - I will let you know what happens, thank you for your support, I really appreciate it, congratulations on finally achieving your dream and twins....wow... what a blessing! They look gorgeous!  I would love twins so hopefully my time will come soon - will keep in touch x

NattyT - what a beautiful little girl you have - she is so confident, polite and well spoken, a credit to you both!  She was showing me her gap from her missing tooth and explaining that you had pulled her tooth out and I asked if she had been visited by the tooth fairy yet.  Lovely little girl - so smiley and happy!

I hope you get rid of that abscess and decide what the best way forward is for you all.  Wouldn't it just be lovely to have a brother or sister for Roxanne.... but IVF is so draining.... but obviously amazing if it works as you well know!  I notice you are considering adoption, I often think about that too as my husband is adopted so understands it first hand, but I really would like to experience pregnancy and birth first, as you have.....well, I guess we will see what the future holds. x

Take care 

Lin 
x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

linlou      im so sorry it hasnt worked, life can be so cruel. I sometimes wonder how we put ourselves through this. Try to stay strong and I know its hard but try to look at the positive that you can get pregnant. Its happened once and it will happen again, just give yourself time to heal.

Natty t hope the abcess goes soon. Have they said how you can get rid of it or is it something that will go on its own?

rungirl when is your next scan,   your bean grows and grows

Hazel x


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

hi

thanks linlou she is an adorable little miracle, she has been perfect since the moment she was transfered, my pregnancy was a breeze and she is the most perfect child in the world, we couldnt have asked for anything more perfect!
How are you doing today?  Any pain?

Re my abcess, they have put me on the down reg pill, the one you would take before starting the injections etc for min 3 weeks before your 1st bleed, anyway they have put me on them for 4 weeks, then stop then in for a scan to see if it has gone on its own, suppose they will discuss other options then..... I just hope not too much damage has been done like I said its my only egg making overie.

thinking of you all

natsx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Linlou - So sorry to hear your news.  Big   for you and as the others have said, at least you know you can get pregnant. 

Natty - I hope that abcess goes away soon and you can start on your next round of TX.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

NattyT - lets hope there is no damage  .  I am in no pain at all, nothing is progressing at all but the nurse did say that it might just all come in in my next period in a few weeks.  Still have brown discharge but have had that for the last 3 weeks!

Speak soon 

LinLou

ps.  Thank you Irishgirlie and Hazelmfor your support x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Linlou

def keep an eye on it as my friend lost her baby at 8 weeks and it never passed, so she had to have a small op. however I am not sure if she had any bleeding, she was an ivfer too! On her next go she got pg too and now had a little boy!

Hope you are feeling ok 

Lizzy
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Have been to the clinic today to see Mr R for a follow-up appointment.  

Age is against us (I'm now 41) but on the plus side the failed cycle went really well: good number of eggs, good fertilisation, good quality embryos ... just bad luck    

We have tentatively booked in for what will definitely be our last cycle at the end of January.  Looks like we'll aim for blastocyst transfer - if the embryos don't get to blast stage then that will tell us that they're not good enough.  Also looks like I'll need to take some progesterone for a few days before AF as it may help to get things ready for the stims.

Until then I've got loads to do ... starting with Tom's birthday tomorrow - can't believe he's about to be two!!!

Katy xx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Lizzylou

thank you for advice - I have not got any bleeding yet or any cramps (feel better than I have done in weeks!) - nurse said if I dont have any bleeding in next 2 weeks to call them so i definitely will.

Katy H - wish you all the luck in the world for January x

Hope everyone else is ok 

Take care

Linlou


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of your news Lin Lou.    Have lost my second little one recently; I didn't have any bleeding and eventually went in for a erpc.  Hope it will happen for you naturally.  *lots of Hugs*

Pix


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Pix4Bu - thank you! no bleading yet so am hoping it will be soon x

Hope everyone is ok 

Linlou


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Linlou - Im so sorry to hear your sad news, I hope the bleeding comes soon for you and that you can start to heal. Thinking of you lots of   to you.

Katy - Best of luck for January I am hoping to have tx then too so our paths will prob cross! Hope Tom had a lovely birthday yesterday. 

NattyT - I hope your abscess clears up on the down reg pill for you, fingers crossed your next scan will show its all gone and you can start your tx.

Rungirl - Wow Tuesday I hope your little bean is growing perfectly and is strong and healthy. 

Ladynecta - How are you feeling I hope your having a healthy enjoyable pregnancy.

Pix - how are you? 

Hi and best wishes to everyone else.

As for me we are still waiting to have the DNA Fragmentation test done it was booked for Tuesday but I'm thinking we will have to cancel it as we haven't had the 7 days of sex as required, I'm not sure how important that is We are hoping to have our round of ICSI in January however I send an email to Michael last week and I'm still waiting to hear back! I know he is very busy but I find myself checking my emails every hour in the hope that he has replied, I hope he does soon as its so frustrating and I'm desperate to get this ball rolling again. I have also started having acupuncture so I'm hoping it will have a positive effect and it makes me feel that the two months I am having to wait aren't wasted. 
Anyone fancy meeting up for a coffee soon?

Madhair xxx


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone

Pix4BU - just re-reading threads and just to say so sorry for your second miscarriage - I hope you are feeling stronger lately 

Madhair - would love to have coffee but afraid I live too far away, I live in Medway so 35-40 min drive, unless everyone wants to have coffee at somewhere like bluewater or lakeside and then we can all go our separate ways to be a spot of xmas shopping? (sorry would have to be a Saturday or Sunday)  Let me know if anyone fancies it? x

Linlou


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Back at clininc today for my second scan, fingers crossed all is growing well.  I am so nervous.
Meeting up sounds lovely, tunbridge wells, bluewater, wherever is good foe me, week-ends probably better too.

big hugs,
rungirl
xxxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck rungirl!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

What a day!!!  i had to have three scan's before we could get the result!!!  One little bean with a heartbeat.  What a relief.  I'm back on friday for another scan as they are worried by dates... the bean measured 6 wks+1, but the clinic's dates from basting make me 7 wks+1, so i am a whole week out  but the little bean did do a weeks growing , so that's good.
Also mr. r did see three sac's so bean did start a a triplet, but just the one with a yolk and bean!
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Dear Rungirl,

I think that fact that your bean has grown by a week is a very positive sign.  The thing with IUI is that they cannot pinpoint exactly when you ovulated.  It is not precise like IVF/ICSI.  I had twins by IUI just over a year ago and I would say that I found the scans at SEFC to not be as good as they could have been...  Their equipment is not as uptodate as other places and they are expensive as well.  I would consider getting an early preg scan done somewhere else - I know from looking on web that there is a scanning place at Kings Hill (Kent Medical Imaging).  I looked back at my scan picture from SEFC and one twin at 7w2d was measuring 6w4d and I am sure they said it can be a bit out and it is down to their measuring skills.  Mr R told me I was having 2 boys and at my NHS scan they told me boy & girl which was correct!  I have a 6 year old by IVF and he always measured spot on so just wanted to try and make you feel a bit happier.  I know what it is like, I had a bright red bleed at 6 weeks with my twins but I still delivered at 36w+5 a 7lb boy and 6lb7oz girl which was above average for a singleton at that stage of development!!!

All the best hun xxxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Sarahsm,

Thank you for your reply, that really does put my mind at rest, as i have now had two scan's at sefc and i really was unsure of the quality of the picture and their skills?!  Terrible to say.
After Friday, i think i will be back to the mw and nhs scans, for my 8 wk check, but that is interesting to know about King's Hill.
How lovely to have twins, Mr R did say there was a second sac there but did not have a yolk or fetal pole.  I'm just glad my little bean is growing!
Big hugs,
rungirl


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats on your little bean Rungirl.  You must be so relieved. I'm wishing you plenty of sticky vibes.  You can it easy now and look after that little bean.  xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Irishgirl - thanks Hun, how are you doing?  Have you decided what to do next?  I'm feeling more relaxed and am back tomorrow for my final scan just to see what's happended over the last few day, still keeping everything crossed.

Big hugs,
rungirl


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

katy h I Hope tom had a lovely birthday and you are now relaxing,   your cycle in january goes well

Madhair, I hope you have heard beck from michael now and you are able to start icsi in jan

rungirl thats brilliant news congratulations, I hope it is all still fine with your scan tomorrow, try not to worry 2 much about your dates, as long as your bean is growing is the main thing

Linlou how are you doing?

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well

Hazel x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

We're going to go for another round of IUI in January.  That means we can enjoy Christmas before we get back on the rollercoaster!!

Good luck with your scan today Rungirl.

Hi to everyone else.

We're getting a new cat tonight.  Mine was put to sleep two weeks ago and I was devastated.  A girl I work with has sold her house prior to emigrating so needed her cat re-homed so we stepped in.  So we're going to have a nice quiet weekend getting the cat settled in.


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone. I started bleeding early yest morning and had major cramps that doubled me over they were so painful. I thought I would test today which was my otd just to confirm it was all over and im so shocked it came out positive. I dont know what to think now, did one implant and im now losing it or did they both implant and im losing 1. I want to be happy but I just dont know what to think especially as im still having cramps and bleeding today which I dont think can be a good sign. I will phone the clinic tomorrow and see what they say.

Irishgirlie glad you can start tx again in jan,  im so sorry to hear about your cat and I hope the new one has settled in

Hi everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazel how confusing. sounds like you might need bloods done to confirm levels are rising. the cramps sound awful ... worrying. hoping your little one/s are hanging on in there.

rest and drink plenty xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

thankyou drownedgirl i will try to rest, im not sure whether to phone in sick at work tomorrow or not. I have a very physical job.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazelm said:


> thankyou drownedgirl i will try to rest, im not sure whether to phone in sick at work tomorrow or not. I have a very physical job.


Might be an idea... though work can be a distraction you'd only be worrying what was going on inside wouldn't you! xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Hazel - I hope you are ok     

Drowned girl - I had to check out the twins too when I went to pick up my dreaded pessaries - one word sums them up for me - ADORABLE!  

Irishgirlie - I hope the new kitty settles in quickly. I'm sorry to hear you other one was put to sleep - I know how upset I would be if anything happened to any of my furbabies.  It is lovely to give a kitty in need a new home though.  

Rungirl - I hope you and your bean are doing well      

Hello to everyone else - sarah, linlou, katy, lizzylou, madhair, pix, natty - and anyone I've missed!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Hazelm - how are you doing, hun, did you go into work today

Irishgirlie - How the new kitty settling in??  Exciting about starting iui in January.

Ladynecta - how you feeling, any symptoms yet??  Not long til your scan.

Linlou - how are you doing, hun, sending you big hugs.

I had another scan friday and my little bean had grown, but they said the heartbeat was slow... so i'm still worried.  Back on Thursday for yet, another scan.  I'm still keeping everything crossed and trying to stay positve!!!  But some days its really hard to stay upbeat.....

Hi to everyone i've missed.
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

rungirl - just wanted to send you lots of   and  

Katy x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi looks like its def all over for me, the bleeding has got alot worse, I spoke to the clinic and they said it def doesnt sound good but there is nothing they can do to check and that I should take this week off work which is what I have done. This has led to problems with work and resulted in my boss phoning me up and having a go at me. Iwas so upset yest so I have now decided that I am going to hand in my notice because I dont think they will be understanding for my next treatment

Hazel x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hazelm - i am so sorry hun, sending you lots of big hugs.  That really is awful of your boss, is that not some form of harassment?!  Poor you.  I'm thinking of you.

big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hazelm -    I'm sorry too hun   Your boss sounds nasty!   Does he know what you are going through? If so, constructive dismissal might be a path I'd go down!  

Rungirl - I'll keep my fingers still crossed for thursday!     

AFM -  I am just really tired and getting waves of nausea which seems to go if I keep eating LOL! I managed to get SEFC to change my scan to this Friday (when I should be 7+1) so only a few more days before I get to see if all is going well


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladynecta - that's good news about your scan on Friday.  I'll be thinking of you, hun.  I have the nausea and loss of appetite, i just don't fancy anything, which is a shame as i love my food.  I'm finding the tiredness hard work but happy to have the symptoms.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Ladynecta & Rungirl - sorry to hear you're not feeling the best but as Rungirl says, be happy to have the symptoms as you've got your BFP's.  LN, good luck with your scan on Friday.

Hazel - so sorry hun.  Your boss sounds like an absolute donkey with no consideration for anyone but him/herself.  You're better off out of there my lovely.  

My cat is starting to settle in but she is a right nervous nellie.  Apparantly she's like that anyway and you only have to make a movement and she's off at 100mph.  Silly animal!!!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Irishgirlie - Don't get me wrong, I am very happy to have symptoms - infact I get worried when I think they are wearing off!! Glad your cat is settling - do you know how old she is? Sometimes they grow out of the skitishness...

Rungirl - I'm with you except for the loss of appetite - all I seem to fancy is carbs tho (I am a veggie) and that is quite unlike me!    

Hazelm - how are you honey?    anymore from the boss?   

 for everyone


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello to everyone and   all round.  I attempted to leave a message yesterday but lost it!  

LinLou- how are you? hope your mc was able to take place naturally and you are doing as best as can be expected   

Madhair- where you able to have those tests? hope dr.r contacted you as well and you have your tx for Jan

Hazel-    am so very sorry you're going through such a difficult time; your boss should be far more understanding.....am praying your little one is still safe  

Ladynecta and Rungirl- all the very best with your scans.  Hope all is well. 

Irishgirlie- all the best with your upcoming treatment; am wishing, in a way, that ours was in Jan and not during xmas .

AFM- had first scan on Monday.  Was worried I may have had a cyst as had a bit of pain- thankfully, I didn't and so I have my next scan next week and then   if my 'peanuts' survive the thaw transfer should take place the following week.  I haven't been reading up on anything about tx and have had my coffee from time to time and sweets etc.  I just don't want to think about it too much!

I am thinking about all of you ladies such happiness and than sadness and of course, uncertainty.  It's certainly not easy.  All my best to each of you and sorry if I  missed out any one. 

Pixie


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Not good news for me, the scan showed no heartbeat, so game over.  I think this will be the end of the fertility road for us, as i do not think i can put my body through anymore scans, injections, or 2ww, i have always wanted to run a marathon so i think that will be my next project!

Best of luck to everyone for scans, 2ww, and bastings and the next 8 months for some.
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi rungirl, sorry to hear that.   Looks like I might be in the same boat. Had scan this morning that only showed a sac.... Nurse said she was struggling to see anything else and would expect to see a little baby in there by now. She was taking my pulse at same time as looking as she said she thought she might see something but it was too slow for baby hb and was probably just mine affecting the picture   I have to go back in a week to see if anything has changed but I don't think it will get any better... at 7+1 I think it is prob too late and I'm so upset. It seems so cruel to get a BFP only for it to turn out like this. I feel stupid for letting myself believe I was lucky enough for it to turn out differently!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

RG, LN I'm so sorry, I know how awful it is to have early pg blighted by stress and worry and not turn out well. RG, in particular, it's been so cruel the last few weeks, waiting and hoping, hasn't it? So unfair.

xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

pix4bu   your frosties survive the thaw and this tx is the one for you

Rungirl and lady necta     im so sorry, life can be so cruel sometimes

Its not good news for me either. I had a blood test yest and just called the clinic for the results and they said my hcg levels are 2 low for me to still be pg but they are pleased because it means that it is not ectopic which was what they were worrying about. ive got to go back on monday for 1 more blood test just to 100 per cent confirm that the levels are still dropping. 
Girls I know it is hard to see that bfp and then to realise that its all over but I am trying to look on the bright side to think that we know our embies can get to blasts and that they can implant which is further than alot of people get. I know it doesnt stop the hurt but it is a slight silver lining.
Rungirl Im sorry this was your last tx. Do your marathon and give yourself some time. Maybe at some point you may feel that you are ready to try again 

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

to all you lovely ladies.  My heart goes out to each of you. 

Sending LOL

Pix


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh ladies I am so sorry for all of you.  It's so cruel that you finally get the BFP for it all to be taken away again.  LN don't feel stupid for thinking things were finally going your way - we would all be the same.  I want to give you all big  .  xxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Rungirl and Ladynecta im so sorry for your sad news sending you both lots of love and   it is so cruel, look after yourselves and take whatever time you need for yourselves.

Hazelm How are you? Im sorry for your sad news too, I hope your boss has apologised that really is the last thing you need right now, sending you lots of love.

Rungirl good luck with the marathon

Pix how are you? I hope this is your round keeping everything crossed for you   hope your scan goes well this week and all is perfect for the thaw. Michael finally got back to me!!

Irishgirlie Good luck for Jan I hope your cat has chilled out a little now!!!

Hi to everyone else

AFM we had our DNA Fragmentation test done on Thurs so hoping the results come back okay from that (really cant afford the sperm retrieval on top of the icsi and assisted hatching!!). I am having a scan tomorrow to check for cysts then hopefully that will be all clear, then I will have 7 days of the pill from the 16th dec and my baseline scan on the 30th then we are back on the bumpy ride again. Im really nervous about this tx praying we were just very unlucky last time and that something fertilises this time round and leads on to a health baby.   

Love Madhair xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck with those results MH.


I am at SEFC this pm to discuss doing our FET.

x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Madhair, Im keeping everything crossed that the dna frag test comes back ok. Im sure everything will be fine this time round and you were just really unlucky on your last cycle

Drownedgirl hope all goes well for your fet. Im also at the clinic this afternoon to have my last bloodtest and also to discuss my fet and when they think I can go ahead with it

Hope everyone else is ok. Im thinking of you rungirl and ladynecta. I hope you are both trying to stay strong, hello irishgirlie

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Look out for me, HazelM.. my appt is 2pm and I am wearing jeans and a white shirt today


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Downedgirl & Hazelm Good luck today hope all goes well for you both xx

My scan this morning was ok but apparently there is an unusual amount of activity on my ovaries the nurses were thinking I may have to take a different route for my medication they showed some pics to Michael and he said it should be fine to stick with the week of norethisterone. So I am still on course for the 16th December and my baseline scan on the 30th, I am slightly concerned about my ovaries but the clinic seem to think its fine so I can only take their advise really!! Fingers crossed! 

Rungirl asn Ladynecta thinking of  you  

Hello to everyone else 
XXX


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I haven't posted for a while, but have been trying to keep up with you all every now and again.

I just wanted to send big hugs to Hazel, Rungirl and ladynecta.  I know how you feel, it's devastating to get that magical BFP, and then have it all taken away.   Stay strong, time really does help to heal.  Take care of yourselves.  

As for me, DP and I are getting married in January, so no more treatment until after that.  It's good to have the break, and hopefully February time we will concentrate on FET and see where that takes us.

Best wishes to all of you brave ladies xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone -  for your thoughts.

Yesterday i was at pembury having my erpc, i'm so glad that its over.  I'm not bleeding which is good, i think that kind of makes it easier??!  I'm sure my next period will be difficult.
The hospital refered us to the nhs clinic for repeated miscarriages as i've now had three.  We are not planning having another iui we will just see what happens next year.
I'm feeling run down and low which i'm sure is normal.

big hugs,
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

drownedgirl I think I would have missed you yesterday because my app wasnt until 2.30, I hope it all went well and you have got your dates for FET

Madhair, it sounds a bit strange about you ovaries, could the clinic not tell you any more what they think is going on? Try not to worry though, they know what they are doing and if they say you are fine to go ahead then im sure you must be. 

butterfly, I bet you are getting excited about your wedding, Its great you have something to look forward to and to help take your mind off tx

Rungirl. Give yourself time Im sure you will start to feel a bit better soon. Im glad your not bleeding, it prob does make it slightly easier.

Im all booked in for my FET at the end of january, I had a choice to do it at the beginning but I wanted to get ds birthday out the way first so im booked in for my baseline on 25th jan. I just phoned the clinic for the result of my 2nd blood test and my hcg levels have stayed the same so they want me to go back next week for yet another blood test (and another 45 quid) to make sure that the levels have def completely dropped and that my body is getting back to normal

Hazel x


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello Ladies, just wanted to say Hi. We are planning our first and     & only attempt at IVF at SEFC in Feb/March. Last year we had 3 x failed attempts at IUI at SEFC and I then went on to have 2 x ectopics (naturally - probably a result of the fertility drugs) and now i have no tubes so IVF is our only option. We are NOT giving up!!! 

Rungirl, sorry to hear about your recent visit to Pembury, i was there 2 weeks ago (I hate that place!!!!!!) I also have had 3 x missed miscarriages and had all the recurrent m/c tests but everything came back fine. Just "bad luck" apparently!!

Anyway just wanted to say hi. Sending lots of


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi WWS and hope it works for you.

Hazel, i saw you.. i was sitting opposite you reading the paper waiting for some forms, when you were called!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

we will succeed welcome   your ivf works, you sound like you have had alot of bad luck

drownedgirl, I remember seeing you sitting opposite, sorry I didnt know it was you or I would have said hi

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazelm said:


> we will succeed welcome  your ivf works, you sound like you have had alot of bad luck
> 
> drownedgirl, I remember seeing you sitting opposite, sorry I didnt know it was you or I would have said hi
> 
> Hazel x


i didnt know it was you till they called you!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Bad news   decided to wait a week to see if i miscarry natrually if not i'll have to go to the hospital


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, hun i am so sorry, sending you lots of big hugs, i know what you are going through.  I decided i couldn't wait and booked myself into ruth ward ( i was thre on Monday) for an erpc, just wanted it over and out!!  I was in no pain and no bleeding after, i think it has really made my recovery so much better, mentally, i still have a way to go.  Please don't wait to long to mc naturally, you don't want to make it anymore stressful than it already is.  I know everyone is different.

We are going to have a lovely Christmas and its my BIG "40" BIRTHDAY in January so just going to concentrate on having fun....drinking lots, eating soft cheeses, running, and all the things you are not supposed to do when ttc!

Hi to everyone, good luck with scan, FET's and 2ww.


big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi rungirl   to you too, thank you for kind words. At my scan they said that my endometrium (?) had some shadowy pockets that suggested it was coming away, I feel as though if I stop taking the pessaries it will prob happen pretty soon. I don't want this hanging over me too close to christmas though, so if it doesn't happen I will get booked in. I just couldn't face making the decision to go to the hospital yet, I'm not sure why...  

It is good that you have xmas and birthday to look forward too and like you said can do the things you aren't supposed to (and don't fell like doing) whilst ttc. I will re-commence decorating my house, which I didn't think was a good idea whilst in the early stages of pregnancy. Hopefully then I will be more prepared and relaxed for my next attempt  

Best wishes to everyone else xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

LN: I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Am truly sorry LN, I opted to have erpc as bleeding just didn't start and I just wanted it 'over' with.  Huge Hugs your way.  

Rungirl-   for you too.  Hope you find some strength in you to try again when you are truly ready.  You've been through so much.  

WWS- welcome; wishing you lots of success for your treatment    you will finally get your miracle.

Tomorrow is THE day.  We'll find out if our 'peanuts' have survived the thaw.   they will and I shall be Pupo and hopefully, truly preggars and will have a sticky bean(s)!  We were told that if I were to have future treatment through nhs it won't be till April due to funding. So just hoping it finally happens for us.

Thinking of you all,

Pixie


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Pixie. Sending you lots of     and  .


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Thankfully, 2 embs transferred.  Shall put my feet up and simply hope for the best.

LOL to all.

Pix


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you Pix


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

me too pix


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi girls

firstly I am so sorry to see a few of you on here getting BFP's and then having them so cruelly taken away. I know exactly what you are going through as it happened to me the cycle b4 i got my lovely girls. Whilst i was completely devasted it did make me feel positive in one respect...........basically that it did work and i was capable of getting pg!............and it did fully work the next time doubly in fact! 

i must apologise that i am rubbish at keeping up with eveyone individually on these threads and alway have been so you will have to excuse how sporadic i am with posting, however i just wanted to say good luck to ladies who are in tx!

drownedgirl how did the FET discussion go? is it still the same procedure? we still have two frosties left and really not sure what to do, i think having less left makes it harder esp as my two came form a FET where we only defrosted two! did you have to pay for discussing it?

anyhow big higs to everyone

lizzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

No, discussion was free.

we'll thaw 6, is the plan, aiming for one to transfer at day 5


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

drownedgirl ....ooh how exciting! Are you transferring one to aim for a singleton this time? i always insisted n only thawing two at a time as i felt it was a waste if they were all good and only two were picked and i am so glad i stuck to that way of thinking too as i would not have my girls!! ! My girls were not as good as the two embies that were transferred the tx b4 however I got twins so you can just never tell! I just feel that it is better that way as you get more chances!! Mr R did not like my way of thinking but i insisted.....thank goodness i did too as if i thawed them all then i would have had to go through IVF again!!

good luck I hope all goe well, when are you deciding to do the tx?

lizzy
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Pix4Bu said:


> Thankfully, 2 embs transferred. Shall put my feet up and simply hope for the best.
> 
> LOL to all.
> 
> Pix


fingers crossed!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

LN   

PIx4bu congratulations on being pupo, hope you are taking it easy and putting your feet up

Lizzylou and drownedgirl hello

All I can say is im completely confused. I was just starting to pick myself up and was trying to forget about tx but life is never simple. I had my ist blood test where the clinic said my levels were def 2 low to be pg or ectopic and then they did another 1 to make sure the hcg was going down which came back slightly higher but not enough to mean anything (they said it was basically the same) I had to wait a week and had another blood test yest which they said should show my levels basically back to normal which should be 0.
Marion phoned this morning to say they wanted me in for a scan ( which weirdly enough was the day I was going to have my viability scan) my levels had gone from 418 to just over 1000. They have scaned me and said there are a few blips in the pic which could indicate ectopic. They phoned mr w at pembury because mr r was not about and he said that the hcg levels were 2 low for them to worry 2 much about ectopic but couldnt explain why my levels have gone up so I now have to go back for yet another scan on fri. So do I have an ectopic or dont I? my head is in circles. Ive got to say though marion is being so lovely but then she always is.

Sorry if this was all a bit confusing to read but I dont know how else to put it.

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Hazel, how stressful! I do hope you are ok and they work out whats going on on Friday. Do you know if MR R or MR W will be there then to check if the nurses are still at a loss? It must be really hard not to know what is going on. I agree with you Marion is lovely! (Unlike some! Ok one inparticular I don't like... but if we name and shame I think we get told of so I shall keep it to myself)
Did you hand in your notice in the end or are you struggling on with the nightmare boss also?     xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

ladynecta
I think they have arranged it so that mr R will be there to have a look inbetween him doing his other bits so at least he cant tell any of the nurses off for whatever decision is made. I know what you mean about the nurses I have 2 favourites but there is 1 as well that I dont like. 

Yes I handed in my notice which I think is lucky because if I was still there I would have had to take time off to go to the clinic today and then also take more time off on friday so I think I made the right decision and if it turnes out it is ectopic then that will mean more time off so def a good thing. 

How are you doing? I think I can sympathise why you dont want to go for the erpc straight away, If you are anything like me I think in your mind you can still pretend that its still there and that the heartbeat might suddenly happen where as after the erpc its all so final and you know it is def all over I dont want to upset you but I think that is how I would feel  . I know that even though I knew it was all over I suppose when I heard the levels had gone up there was that tiny bit of me that had a bit of hope that maybe there was a slight chance until I saw the empty screen for myself and now I know there is only 1 other reason why the levels have gone up. Try to keep strong I know its hard at times but you have got there once and Im sure it will happen again

Hazel x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hazel, I'm so sorry you're going through this...


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Pix how are you feeling? Good luck on your 2ww    I hope you are managing to relax.

Ladynecta and Hazelm   thinking of you both  

Drownedgirl best of luck with the FET I hope this is your cycle 

Wewillsucceed Hello and welcome wishing you the best of luck for your ivf in feb.

Lizzylou Hi how are you?

Afm I am just getting ready to start again I'm hoping my ovaries have calmed down since my last scan. We got Dh dna fragmentation results back and they were good which is a relief. I am at the clinic on Tuesday (hopefully with Marion!) to get all my dates booked in and pick up some northisterone, which I start taking on the 23rd Dec. I think my baseline scan is on the 3rd Jan so trying to keep positive about this cycle. 

Madhair xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

madhair im glad the dna frag came back ok. Hope you get all your dates booked in and that this is the cycle for you,

I was back at the clinic today to have another scan, this time with mr R. Thankfully he couldnt see anything that looked like an ectopic. They are now saying that the blip they can see is prob the embrio that had implanted but never developed any further and that it is the remaining placenta that is still trying to do its job which is why my levels have risen but not risen enough. There is still some lining left so I have now got to wait for a final bleed to get rid of everything. They have done yet another blood test (thats 180 quid on blood tests now) and said that if my levels have risen again then they will prob have me in tomorrow for a laparoscapy to double check my tubes. Ive got to phone them tomorrow morning about 11, Im just hoping that my levels have started to go down and I can have that last bleed and finally put an end to this cycle. 

Hazel x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all. My hcg levels came back doubled on sat so I was in pembury by sat afternoon for a laparoscapy, I didnt come home until yest afternoon due to them worrying about my low blood pressure. The good news is there is def nothing in my tubes but I am so confused, this just seems to be dragging on now. Im so sore and bruised and have bruises all over my arms and hands where they took blood etc in about 6 different places. Ive left a message with the clinic for someone to call me back today. pembury are having me in for another scan on friday, but I just want answers now as to why if there is nothing in my uterus or my tubes are my levels still rising when even mr R said they should be dropping. Hope everyone had a good weekend

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel-   I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of this.  HUGE hug   Hopefully, it will all be sorted out by Friday.  Till then, maybe you can speak to a nurse at sefc and ask about your blood levels?  or perhaps, call pembury? 

Madhair- so pleased you received good results from the fragmentation test. Wishing you all the very best with upcoming treatment.

Thanks to all for your good wishes.  My PMA was non existent the past week and it didn't even feel like I was going through tx.  I had a few down days, as I was reminded of last tx when I was so very positive.....  Breasts felt slightly sore yesterday which gave me a glimpse of hope but then again, it's not like I haven't had sore boobs before af.  So doing my best not to symptom spot- done it way too many times in the past. OTD is the 20th but it's likely I will 'crack' and test come Friday. (if witch doesn't show by then)

Sending LOL to all,

Pix


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi pix wishing you all the best, Thanks for your kind words   you get a positive, Try not to symptom spot because everyone is different and sometimes people get no symptoms at all. Hope you are still taking things easy

Hazel x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

ok so things are still confusing for me, I heard back from pembury to say that my levels have gone up again, Im back at the clinic tomorrow for another scan because mr r is confused


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel, hope scan went alright for you and all the madness will come to a complete halt; so unfair that you have to go through all of this.


It's a lovely snowy day out there and hope you all can enjoy it.  I'm going to have to stay home all cuddly and resting.  We have our BFP (of course, will test again come Sunday) and I just keep praying that our peanuts stay with us and we can start the new year right.  I know how every year goes by and how xmas can be difficult for many of us, hope in my heart, that there will be lots of good news to follow in the new year and Plenty of sticky beans. 

Love to all. xx

Pixie


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

pix congratulations thats great news,

Unfortunately the scan at the clinic didnt show anything again. I was due at pembury for a scan there today and mr wilcox was going to meet me there but he got snowed in and there was no one there to do the scan. I desperately phoned the clinic who eventually called back after speaking to mr R who said there was nothing he could do and that I have been refered to pembury now so I would have to speak to them. Me and dp have spent all day calling and got no answer. I finally called the ward where I was on sat and they said there wouldnt be any 1 in today and not to worry unless I got pain and to re arrange another sacn on monday. Ive been in tears it now means that I have to wait all weekend without knowing what is going on. It is really doing me in I cant think about anything else and I just want this sorted, Im fed up of having sore boobs and feeling sick when I know there is no baby in my uterus and there is only 1 way for this to end. 

Hazel x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, Hazel you poor thing what a time you are having!  I completely understand that you just want it over, it is so unfair that you now have to wait until Monday for another scan.  Hang in there hun, you are nearly there, just a few more days.

Pixie - congrat's on your bfp!  

big hugs, 
rungirl xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Pixie, congrats


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel, thinking about you today.    

in fact, thinking about all of you, lots of hugs all round

thank you for the congrats,  hasn't quite sunk in yet, and honestly, am more scared than anything else but trying my very best to remain optimistic


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

rungirl/pix  thanks  

I went for my scan yest but they still couldnt find anything, They took another blood test and told me not to go to work today so ive spent all day so far sitting around waiting for a phonecall for my blood test results and still not heard anything. Im hoping my levels have started dropping if they havent there is a good chance I will be back in for another laparoscopy which is not really what I want just before christmas, I will let everyone know when I have heard from pembury.

Lovely marion called me today to see how things were going and to let me know she hasnt forgotten about me which I thought was lovely, she really is so nice and made me feel much better about the clinic

Hazel x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

I finally got a call from pembury to say that my levels have now reached 10,000 and also that the sack thay saw in my uterus that I was told was a sudo sack (something the body produces when there is an ectopic) has now slightly grown but not enough and is not anything viable but this is now what they think has been making my levels go up.

Im going in tomorrow for an erpc so this can hopefully end and I can enjoy christmas (as much as poss) and try again in the new year. This has all been such a strain I burst into tears today and then couldnt stop. I think half of me is just relieved that I have now got an answer.

Im trying to look on the bright side of things that something somewhere was desperately trying to hang on and do its job and that can only be a good sign I just wish it hadnt taken a month (my otd was 22nd nov so it been exactly a month today) 

Im looking forward to stopping feeling sick, my boobs hurting more and more and the fact that I have more spots now than I ever had when I was a teenager, I think this has been the hardest thing having all the symptoms of being pregnant without a good outcome. I just pray no one else has to go through this.

Hope everyone has been ok with all the snow and ice that has been about

Hazel x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone.  Just popped on to wish you all a very Happy Christmas and New Year.

Hazel you have been having such a nightmare, my heart goes out to you.  I hope your ERPC went OK today and that you can finally put this horrible month behind you and get on with Christmas.

Pix - Congrats on your BFP.  You must be delighted.  What a lovely early Christmas present.

Big hugs to everyone else.

We are off to Ireland for Christmas - flying tomorrow.  Talk to you all in the New Year.  Let's hope 2010 is our year. xxxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies just wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas   and a Happy New Year!

Hazel - thinking of you and sending you lots of love, I hope toady went as well as can be expected I hope you can relax over Christmas    

Pix - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! What amazing news and the perfect start for 2010

ASM I have started taking my Norethisterone so I am now officially back on the roller-coaster but feeling quite positive about this round  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazel, LinLou, Ladynecta and Rungirl- lots of love and hugs to you all, hoping you will find some comfort and strength   truly thinking of each of you xxxxx

Thank you for your good wishes; I am scared beyond belief and trying everything I can to relax about this pg (even doing pg yoga); haven't been feeling much so   it's just too early and everything will be fine.  

Wishing everyone lots of success with upcoming treatment and hope there is plenty of good news for 2010.  

Have a lovely Christmas and New Year! 

Pix


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hazel, I'm thinking about you

Here's to a good 2010 for everybody and dreams coming true

xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone thanks for all your support. I hope everyone had a lovely christmas day yesterday. I didnt get out of hospital until the afternoon of christmas eve and at 1 point they said I wouldnt get out of hospital until christmas day, Unfortunately while they were doing my erpc they made a hole in my uterus so I ended up having yet another laparoscopy so that they could repair the damage, Dp was getting very worried because I shouldnt have been gone long and 2 and a half hours later I was in recovery. they also wanted to have another look at my tubes because they didnt remove very much there was still a chance that it was ectopic.

I had a blood test and need to go back on wed for another 1 to check my levels and I really hope that they have gone down and that this is all finally over, it seems to be 1 thing after another.

Im on 2 lots of antibiotics three times a day as well as co codimol for the pain, I spent most of christmas day just trying to stay awake because the pills just seem to knock me out but I was so pleased to be let out on christmas eve, poor ds was very upset when he heard I might have to stay in but watching him open his presents made me realise that no matter what happens I am truly blessed to have him and he has been really brave about me keep going into hospital. Im off to dps mothers this afternoon for a meal and I hope I dont keep falling asleep there. 

Hazel x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop on and wish everyone a brilliant 2010, when the New Year finally gets here!

Good luck - its your year to have a sprog!!!!

Love and Hugs to you all!


Nxxxx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

~ Hello ~ And a Happy belated Christmas 

I'm back!!  The last time I posted was mid-May.  To be honest I stopped looking at the messages.  I needed some time away from all this.

I have tried to catch-up as best I can and I am glad to see there have been some success stories, however I am so sorry to see some are still on the crazy rollercoaster.  I am hoping like you that 2010 will be a good year!  

For me. I have started work again.  Big job, but it's the only way I can do the treatment as all our savings are now used up.

I went for a consultation at Nottingham Care in Nov, after a long long wait for a referral letter from SEFC (please please chase up any queries you have directly with them!!).  They recommended I have level 1 and level 2 test.  The level 2 tests are often referred to as the Chicago tests as this is where the lab is that they get sent too.  These were for immunity and anti-coagulation (as well as many more).  

I have just had my telephone consultation with Dr George Ndukwe at Nottingham Care. He was very nice! And thank god I had the tests.  Probably should have been recommended them before now really!

I have problems across the range - NK cells at 21.6% when they should be 15%, CD5 & 19 at 18% when they should be >10%, TH1 & TH2 at 32.5 compared to 30%, MTHFR - mutated folate gene, Thyroid problem and so on.  This was over the phone so I have spent the last 2 hours trying to piece together my literal spellings of conditions and drugs using google!

So I will need (and probably have always needed) low dose Asprin, Prednisilone (steroid), Clexane (12 wk injects of blood thinning drug), Intralipid infusions (take 2 hrs and done a various points of stimming and onwards), Thyroxine (for my thyroid), calcuim (due to other drugs melting my bones away!) B12, B6 and Folic acid (well we take these anyway but obviously I have to have high does as I cannot sythesise Folic acid!).

Also I am having the Array CHG, for egg analysis... 

I am now not too sure why I am having this egg analysis.  I wanted it to say to me "it's all over with your eggs M, and it's time to move on" however Dr George said that each cycle can give a different response!  And after all this information, which to me is a bit of a revelation and may help explain why nothing is happening, I have a bit of hope that maybe it is not too late.  Over the past 2 weeks I have been trying to come to terms with it being the end of my genetic path - and grieving for what could have been, but now I am feeling more hopeful again.  That being said we cannot go on forever as we want a family and money is not endless.

I am due my AF on the 12th Jan so will hopefully have everything set up by then.  I will be on the long protocol too so I think this is about 36 days of stimming.

Is anyone else in a similar situation?  

Can anyone recommend drug suppliers in the London region as I would like to save some money if I can, seeing that I will be rattling like a .. rattle! for the foreseeable future?

All the best of old and new friends for 2010!!

Bye for now
M


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello to all the lovely (current and former) SEFC ladies - I hope you've all had a lovely time over Christmas.

hazelm - sending you all the   in the world.  I'm so sorry for all that you've gone through.  It sounds as if you have an amazing DH.  Praying that you will be able to have some clear answers about what has happened and what it means for the future.

Pix - congratulations on your BFP.  It's good there's some positive news here!

made-by-m - lovely to hear from you again.  You must take some comfort from all the test results you've had through from Nottingham.  While it's clear that things are not easy, knowing what is happening is half the battle and at least they can now tailor your treatment so that it can deal with your specific issues.

As for me, we've had a wonderful Christmas with Thomas.  He keep singing "jingle bells" and is very well informed about the story of Mary, Joseph and baby Jesus.  Also he loves angels ... bless!

More importantly, we start what will be our last cycle of treatment in January.  While it'll still be ICSI the drug programme is diiferent: Noresthisterone for a couple of weeks starting mid-cycle, then a baseline scan, then Menopur with Cetrotide.  Apparently there's some new research and this looks like it could be the ideal approach for us.  Still feeling very circumspect - part of me already accepts that Thomas will be an only child and I should just call it quits now without the expense of more treatment.  On the other hand, this is a new exciting approach which could be the answer to our prayers.  Without trying one more time I guess we'll always be wondering...

So I'll be popping on here more often now that I'm about to start the madness once more.  In the meantime, wishing you all a very happy and healthy 2010.

Katy xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

made by m hello and welcome back, its lovely to hear from you again. Im glad that you have more answers as to why previous tx didnt work. I relly hope that this new knowlege will help them do a tx programe that is right for you and that this is your time, you really deserve it.

Katy H I think you are doing the right thing to have 1 last cycle, like you said, if you dont try you will always be wondering and at least this way if thomas is an only child this way you can tell him that you did everything you can ( I pray this will not be the case though). It sunds good that they are trying something new that will give you the best possible chance.

Hi pix, ladynecta, linlou and anyone I have missed.

I was back at pembury yest for another blood test and got a call from 1 of the doctors early evening to say that my levels were now at 98 which means they have dropped loads, they said they wont be happy until they are under 20 so I have got to go back on monday for another blood test. To me thought his is good news my levels are not rising they are falling which means the end is finally in sight to this nightmare.

I hope everyone has a good night tonight. Im defenately going to be celebrating. I think this has been a tough year for alot of us. Lets hope that 2010 is our year and we will see lots of success and I really hope it brings everyone the happiness they deserve

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

M- that's really wonderful news and I'm glad you are finally getting some answers.   you'll come back to inform us of good news very soon.  

Kathy- I'm so pleased you decided to try again; wishing you every success with upcoming treatment!

Hazel-   It's good that levels are now going down and hopefully, you can put this nightmare behind you.  Hoping you find some peace and that 2010 will be the year for each of us. 

afm, no breast pain which is very unusual for me, as both previous pg that's what i first started off with.....I did get some cramping last week followed by a bit of lower back pain with a burning sensation (this has left me a bit worried, even after visiting gp) but I did get to upchuck once this week (which has never happened before).....thought about moving up appt but think it's best to wait till 7th week. My stomach is already churning.  Just trying to take things one day at a time.  Hope you  all don't mind my popping in once in a while....I just don't feel quite ready to move away from this thread and really want to offer as much support as possible!  

Thinking of all of you (even the lurkers) We have been through so much.......hoping we all can stay strong together and find lots of happiness and let there be plenty of sticky beans for 2010.  

LOL and Best wishes for the new Year!

Pix


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hazel, hope your levels continue to drop and you can move on

Katy, welcome back and GL! 

Made by m, glad you have a plan in place!

Pix4bu, what date's your scan?

Hi to everyone else.

Expecting our baseline about 22nd Jan. Hope ppl don't mind me still posting despite our lovely miracles w ehave already.


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi drownedgirl- scan is on the 12th of Jan, I'll be around 7wks.


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy New Year.! Here is to lots of 2010 babies!!!

good luck to everyone, don't ever give up as your dream may just be around the corner....I know mine was!!!

love and hugs

Lizzylou xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

What a nice inspirational message to start 2010 Lizzylou - thank you!

Hello and Happy New Year to all!  You may remember me - I posted on here in Sept during my 2nd IVF attempt and after my BFN I needed a break from it all - so sorry I've not been in touch for a while.  I'm happy to read so many positive and wonderful stories, but also sad to read some of the difficult and sad things that have been happening to some of you.  Let's hope 2010 brings us all what we wish for!

I have a quick question (and I will be on again soon - but I'm using a friend's computer at her house!) - I've just started taking Northisterone (on the 29th) and I'm supposed to start injecting Supracure today - but I can't remember if I should inject this morning or tonight before bed.  Can anyone remember? I'm winding myself up, as I don't want to get this wrong!

Thanks ladies, and I'll be in touch properly very soon when I get back home.

xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

Wishing everyone a very happy 2010 and like lizzylou said let's hope are dreams are just around the 2010 corner.

Cardi - i remember i took my supercur in the evenings but i don;t think it matters as long as it is the same day.  But it was a few months ago....

Pix4bu - how exciting a scan date just 11 days to go.

Hazelm - how are you doing hun, did you enjoy your new year, fingers crossed 2010 is your year.  Thinking of you.

Irishgirlie - How are you?  how the new cat settling in?  did you decied to give iui another go

Katy H - Good for you, doing another cycle and it all sounds very positive. Will be thinking of you in January.

Drownedgirl - good luck for your baseline scan in January.

Hi to Blythe - Sounds like it was good to have some positive news, and good luck for you too.

We are still in "limbo land" as to what to do next....we have now had three iui treatments and also three ms - all tests have come back normal, and we are not sure as to how to continue.  It does seem like we have just had very back luck.  My mother-in-law has offerred to fund another round of iui treatment but we are just not sure??  Still waiting for my first period after erpc in November. I think we will just see how we feel in the next few months.

Wishing everyone a very "Happy and Heathly 2010" and of course lots of babies!!!!!!!!

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Just bumping us all up ...xxx love to all xx 

Honeypot


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Baseline scan on 1st Feb ... just had my last glass of wine before treatment.  I'm on the straight and narrow from here on in.

Incidentally, can anyone recommend someone to do acupuncture to support IVF?  I'm in Tunbridge Wells, and in fact live very close to SEFC.

Katy xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Kathy,
I just wanted help you with acu
This lady is called Evelyn Pechoczek and is walking distance from our clinik! (5 min)

She also is coming to our clinik for EC and ET!!! She is allowed. I was there only once before my treatment I was planning go more but our clinik changed my dates and I coudnt.
She is really nice.
Try to google "Evelyn Piechoczek" in Tonbridge Wells if not After my work I will search for you I should find her contact
good luck!!! All the best
Aga xx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Katy I have been seeing Evelyn Piechoczek she practices from the Atman Clinic on Chilston road (and also from home) this is her website www.acuhelp.co.uk/. She is also Zita West affiliated. She is very nice and seems to know her stuff so I would recommend her! Good luck with your next round of tx.

Rungirl Have you mad any decisions yet? Hopefully you can chill out for a few months and let your body get back into sync. It is lovely that your mother in law has offered to help you out. My parents have been so generous helping with the fiances of our tx it relieves such a stress.

Cardi I hope you got the pm I sent you. Good luck with this round of tx I'm sure our paths will cross at the Clinic!

Lizzylou Lovely message thank you 2010 will be our year!

Pix How are you feeling? I bet you cant wait till the 12th - such exciting times xx

Hazel How are you I hope your levels are still dropping or are back to normal now and that you can start to move on.

Hi to anyone I have missed

ASM I am at the clinic on Wednesday having my baseline scan I'm desperately hoping that my ovaries have calmed down with the Northisterone so we can go ahead and this will be our round.

Love to all

Madhair xxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, anyone fancy a bit more team spirit? Here's the details 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.msg3494680#msg3494680​


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank-you ladies for your recommendations of Evelyn Piechoczek - I'll give her a call.  She's certainly very handy (I live in Queen's Road) and have used the Atman Clinic before when Thomas had some problems as a baby.

Katy xx


----------



## Galps (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all

Happy New Year. Wishing everyone luck on future treatments.

I've also been seeing Evelyn for the past 3 months and she's lovely. Anything is worth a try!

Aga - what is she going to do at the ET/EC?  Would be interested to know.

I'm starting Suprelur on the 14th and then have my baseline scan on the 26th Jan.  First attempt at ICSI as we were lucky to conceive our daughter with Clomid.  I currently work 3 days a week and wondered when would it best to have some time off?  Before or after EC/ET?  Any advice would be much appreciated.  Feeling very nervous about starting treatment.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Galps* - I am sorry I cant answer that qestion but I heared thats possible ( I am not sure if she is relaxing or helping the eggs to mature etc) like I said I had only 1 session of acu because my dates went chaneg in the clinik because I wasnt respeonding for ingections like they expected.


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much for a while - after our 3rd BFN I thought we were at the end of the road and that we'd be giving it all up, so I stayed off the board for a while.  But I have read some of your heartbreaking stories with shortlived BFP's.

Anyway - I thought I'd post now to say don't ever give up hope!  Although we did say that we would only have 3 tx's, and if it didn't work we'd give up.  But I found I couldn't accept that - and although DH suggested several times that we should consider adoption, I didn't want to do that so we had 1 more tx and just before Christmas I got the much wanted    I couldn't believe it, and did 6 HPT's to make sure 

Christmas and New Year were all a bit of a whirlwind, of excitement, but not telling anyone.  I've been for my first scan at the clinic this afternoon and saw a heartbeat    At least I was told it was a heartbeat - there was something flashing 

I know there is still a long way to go and the early few weeks are so critical - but I hope the little one is nice and snug and will stay with me for the next 7 months and will grow into a healthy baby  

It's taken us 4 attempts to get this far and I'm so glad we decided to have "just one more go".  I think I'll book another scan in a couple of weeks to check that everything is still going OK - it will be worth the extra cost to put my mind at rest (and the cost of a scan in relation to all the other costs so far doesn't seem to bad!!!!)

I do hope that 2010 will be a successful year for us all - and that we will all achieve our dreams


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Clottedcream  -  BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND DH!!!!! and what a lovely suprise.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Clotted cream - congratulations!  What wonderful news, and a really inspiring thought for us all at the beginning of a new year.

Galps - opinions vary about needing rest during treatment.  Some people work all the way through and get pregnant, others rest up for the whole time and are still unsuccessful.  Having done it a few times now I would suggest you at least try to have a few days immediately after ET to rest.  Off course it depends on what your job is, commuting etc.  You may find you're sore after EC and in practice take your time off from there.  The 2WW can be really long and tedious so it may be better to go back to work in the second week so your mind is occupied!

Best wishes to you all, Katy x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hi everyone, wow I cant believe how busy it has suddenly got on here, im back to writing myself little notes so I dont forget anyone.

Pix how are you doing? It would be lovely for you to still pop in and let us know how you are doing

Cardi welcome back, when are you going to start tx

rungirl Its lovely that you are getting support and the offer for help with another tx. Have you decided if you are going to try again

Honeypot hello how are you? You must only have a few months left now. Do you know what you are having?

Katy H I hope you enjoyed your last glass of wine, Hope all goes well on your baseline

Madhair, hope everything is clear on your baseline and you are good to start

Galps It really depends on you but I worked up until the day before ec and then didnt go back to work until my 2nd week of my 2ww. I did wonder whether I should have or not because my work is physical but I really dont think it made a difference working the 2nd week it really depends on you. Do what you are happy with

clotted     wow congratulations that is brilliant news. Its the sort of thing we all could do with hearing to give us all some hope. I bet you are so glad you decided to do that 1 last tx

Afm I had another blood test yesterday (Im sure im looking like a pin cushion) The good news is that my levels are now down to just 16 which means no more blood tests and no more trips to pembury and no more stress (until my next tx) 
Ive got an app booked with mr R for thurs next week to discuss what happened and to find out how long I have to wait for my uterus to heal and for my body to recover before we try again

Hope everyone is staying warm

Hazel x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope you are all well.  

Many congrats to clotted cream!  It's such wonderful news, very pleased for the two of you. 

Hazel am glad to hear that levels are now right down; wishing you all the best when you have your upcoming treatment.  Many hugs to you and all the other ladies who have recently lost.  

Rungirl- So wonderful that your MIL is offering to pay for your upcoming treatment.  You're ever so brave.       for when you do decide to go for tx.

Madhair- Hope you were able to make it to your scan today and all went well- it just keeps on snowing!  

Cardi- it's so nice to hear from you.  Lots of positive wishes for upcoming treatment.  

Kathy- wishing you the very best!

afm; haven't had too many symptoms and when I do have any I start to worry slightly.   Just been getting some af type cramping and hoping this is just uterus stretching.  Just waiting for scan on Tuesday, less we get snowed in.   It's been quite worrying for the both of us; after the last scan it's really so difficult.  Just   that all is well.  

Sending LOL and      to all.

Pix


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Rose, How are you

We probably not go tomorrow for the scan because of snow We called hospital and the booked us for next Tuesday...
Dont worry about lack of symptomps I dont have too many either!! Just recently I am really sleepy and tired I can easy sleep all day with little breaks. But when I awake I am tired (and I am not doing anything)
I had my midwife She took my blood and done wee test and I filled lots of papers 

Hope you are well
Have you got much snow I wasnt today at work and look like I am not going tomorrow because of snow.

Thinking of you
Agaxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Grejka sending you a pm  


Your inbox is full!!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Clottedcream Congratulations such amazing news and a lovely start to the new year. 

Hazelm So pleased you no longer have to go through that, lets hope your body heals quickly for you.

Pix Good luck for Tuesday I hope all goes well with your scan thinking of you 

I didn't have my baseline yesterday due to having a delayed withdrawal bleed so I'm in tomorrow morning to have my scan. I'm seeing a nurse called Jane I haven't met her before, has anyone else is she nice?!!

I hope the snow isn't causing to much havoc for everyone!

Wishing everyone well

Love Madhair xxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow- Jane is lovely, you'll be fine!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Pix how are you? xxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

am driving myself   most days.... ; can't do much with this snow around- dreading when our roads turn to ice

made myself some gorgeous peanut butter cookies yesterday from Hummingbird book-omg they were to die for and have plenty leftover......not a good thing when I'm supposed to be eating very healthy!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Thay sound amazing send some my way!!! 
I really hoping this snow stops if its bad again tonight I will have to walk to the clinic it will take me about an hour and 15 mins - so no more snow please  
Im sure a few little treats are good for your bean! 
xxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

can send you recipe if you like 
certainly good for me    not sure about bean 

that would be some walk! is it still snowing there? do you live in TW?   the snow stops (though, i do love snow)


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Ummmmm please do send it over to me, they sound gorgeous! Im sure the bean is loving them!

It is quite a walk I live just outside Tunbridge Wells in Langton Green its only 10mins to the clinic in the car and normally about a 40min walk but with the pavements being so icy it takes ages to walk for fear of falling over and looking the fool!!!

I hope tuesday flys round for you

xxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

You need to get yourself a cab!  

Thanks for the good wishes; am scared to bits about Tuesday - want the day to come and (not arrive) at the same time itms

Shall send recipe over your way


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Im sure all will be great with your scan only natural for you to worry tho I have everything crossed for you and your bean. It must be such mixed emotions for you    

I hoping for no more snow then I will be okay to get the cars out!!

Cant wait to get baking  

xxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey ladies 
Hope your all ok, just a quick question .......
Has anyone taken Menopur if so should it be injected daily or every other day? (with Suprecur being injected daily). I only took Menopur every other day last time (maybe I was wrong and that's why I didn't respond particularly well) but looking at my paper work I think it should be daily but the clinic is closed and I'm worried about missing a dose tonight. Can anyone advise me as to how often they took it?  
Thanks
Madhair xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi madhair - maybe ring the clinic, they do have an out of hours helpline.  I have called before as i had a problem and they were really helpful.  Hope everything works out for you.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Pix, wishing you the best of luck for your scan on Tuesday


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Rungirl
Happy birthday!!  
I rung the helpline in the end and spoke to Michael he was very helpful and it turns out that I took my medication completely wrong on last ivf! So I am now taking it daily with extra scans to check I dont over stimulate. 
Thank you for your advice 
Have a great Birthday 
Love Madhair xxx


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies, I havnt posted since the beginning of Dec. Been to Australia to see my little bro for xmas, which was fab and a great break away from all this. 

About to get back onto the rollercoaster again. Starting acupuncture again tomorrow and have our meeting with Mr Rimmington on wednesday to discuss timing of our 1st IVF. We are looking at the beginning of March as long as I feel strong and healthy enough.

Lovely to see some happy endings and here's to many more in 2010 xxxx We post again soon xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Madhair!!
Glad you got it all sorted.
Yep, its the "special" Birthday today ......40! 
I'm in tomorrow for a scan to check my ovaries, so no decisions yet, as what to do next, waiting for blood tests.
xxx


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, thought I'd let you know that all went well today.   We saw our little one's heartbeat and pray   that all will continue to go well as it's still early days.  

Thanks to all for your support, and I  that you will all remain as strong as possible and will continue on with your journey and soon will share good news too on this thread.  Shall certainly continue reading thread and sending lots of love and support to all.

LOL

Pixie


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

That is wonderful news Pix, I'll still keep everything crossed for you for the rest of your pg


----------



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Is it Ok to post here? I'm due to start IVF treatment again at SEFC in a couple of weeks. We underwent treatment at the clinic previously and were blessed with the arrival of our DD following a failed cycle and then a positive FET. I'm sitting here watching DD get into everything and seriously wondering how I am going to cope with the treatment as last time it was pretty horrendous following bad reactions to drugs etc.  I have been on the pill now for 3 months and my ovaries feel ready to burst, I stop this next week and will then await AF, ready to have baseline scan on 26th. 

Is anyone else starting treatment in 2010?

Popxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Pop,

Like you we have one child already - Tom has just turned two and was conceived through treatment at SEFC.

Looks like we'll be cycle buddies - I have my baseline scan on 1st Feb.  I haven't been on the pill but have started taking Noresthisterone today for 15 days.  It's part of a new regime they're doing for older women and seems to be giving good results.  As this is our last attempt I'm a bit nervous about trying a different approach, but Mr R feels it'll give us the best possible chance.

Katy xx


----------



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Katy,

Thanks for your reply. I too feel that I want to do exactly the same that gave us the BFP last time and am apprehensive about trying something new, however times move on and the hope is that new technologies will have greater success. I was nervous when the clinic mentioned that one of the brand of meds had changed. However my circumstances are already different as last time I had a laparoscopy and then went straight into treatment. This time I just have to hope that my endo is calm. We also only have the money for one full and full Fet so feel good at the moment as have at least a 2 month plan, but dread the thought of what do we do next if we get two BFN. Trying to be positive though.    

Great that we'll be cycle buddies as good to have someone else following the same steps for extra moral support. To be honest I'm dreading it as felt pretty terrible last time with the meds etc and I didn't have a little one to run around after!!! 

Popxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Rungirl a belated happy birthday, hope you had a great day

Pix im so pleased that it all was fine for your scan and you got to meet your bean, I know how worried you have been

wewillsucceed hope all goes well for your tx in march looks like we will be cycle buddies.

I went to see mr R today and he was really nice about everything that has happened, he even said his wife had been asking after me while they were on holiday which was nice. He said in all the years he has been doing this he has only come across 1 other case where the hcg levels were so high without it being an ectopic or a developing pregnancy so that explains why everyone was so confused. The good news is he said we will be fine to go ahead whenever we want. We have decided though to wait until the beginning of march to give my body a bit of a break and also my boss is away in the middle of feb so I wouldnt be able to take any time off so I am all booked in for the 1st week of march

Hazel x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello ladies
How is everyone? Just thought I would pop on and say a quick hello, it's been quite quiet on here lately! I hope everyone is having a good start to 2010 and all tx is going well.
I had my ec today and got 25 eggs just praying something fertilizes this time! Dreading the morning phone call  
 to all
Madhair x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

madhair - 25 eggs    That's fantastic.  Good luck and will keep everything crossed for you while you wait for news of fertilisation.

I'm going slowly mad taking the Noresthisterone    Feeling so, so tired the whole time and getting very stroppy when things aren't exactly right.  Had a couple of bad moments with DH over the weekend (once when the Indian restaurant forgot one item in our take-away order ... you get the idea - silly stuff!)  If nothing else I've shocked him into realising that this is the drugs affecting me and not just the usual PMT!

Love to you all, Katy xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

madhair wow 25 thats brilliant news. hope you get good news with your phonecall

Katy h the northisterone makes me moody as well. I dont thing the stress of impending tx helps either. Im sure your dh will forgive you and its good that he realises that its the drugs making you like that.

Hazel x


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Madhair,

Fantastic news, hope the fertilisation has been good.  Good luck and love to the rest of you  
Sarah
x


----------



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all - hope everyones OK?

Madhair congrats on getting so many eggs, how did the fertilisation go?

Katyh - totally understand re mood swings, I too am all over the place. Both DH's will just have to give us extra love and cuddles.

I stopped taking the pill last night so awaiting a v nasty AF, will be first one in 3 months. Baseline scan Tuesday, freaking out incase for some reason AF doesn't happen in time. Feel much more nervous about tx this time.

Popxx


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Ladies, just wanted to say Hi. Just waiting, waiting at the mo. Have got our nurse consult on 4th feb to sort out definate dates, injection demo etc. Cant wait to get things started now  . Will check back in once we have seen the nurse. lots of love and   to you all xx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi ladies

Katy - I got all those mood swings to I think its all the stress building up to, the things we have to go through hey!

WWS - good luck with the 4th and this round of tx

Pop - I hope Af arrives in time for you but don't stress if it doesn't they can always put your scan back a few days if needs be, that's what I did.

AFM out of the 25 eggs 17 were mature and injected only 3 fertilised but just one of the 3 was strong. I was due to have et on Sat but I got the dreaded phone call again on friday afternoon to say that all of our embryo's had stopped dividing so there was nothing to transfer. We are gutted an I'm really not sure where to go from here!
Best wishes and luck to everyone
Madhair xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Madhair, what devastating news. Have they any idea why this happened?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

madhair, so sorry to hear your news.  I hope the clinic can give you some answers in due course.  Take care and rest up - you must be very sore after all.   for you and DH tonight.

Katy xx


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Madhair, how disappointing and awful   Big hugs to you


----------



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Madhair, not to repeat what others have said but I too am so sorry, thats really so upsetting.  Nothing we can say will make the situation better but we are here and thinking of you    

Popxx


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh Madhair, I'm sorry.  It is such a devastating thing to get so far and to put your body through all of that to no avail.  I guess your only consolation can be that at least you've age on your side - although I'm sure little can console you both at this stage.  Just try to hang on to the fact that it will reveal a lot more to the clinic and they'll be able to learn from that cycle and prepare better for the next one.

AFM, I had ec today.  Just sitting in bed now feeling a bit bruised and sleepy!  I'm pleased that they got 12 eggs, although I have to keep realistic as Mr R only wants to go to blastocyst now (due to my age and this being my 3rd attempt) so I've just got to sit and wait it out until Saturday!  AAArrrrggh!  I'm sure i'll drive myself mad!

Love to all

xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

madhair    im so sorry this has happened, how unfair, I hope that they will be able to give you some answers as to why this has happened

Cardi well done for the 12 eggs   they all fertilise and you get lots of lovely blasts

Hi everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
well I'm back here again after a long break.I deserted you all since last June when I had my abandoned cycle and went off to the ARGC.Well after testing every month for 5 months and spending almost £1500 they still wouldn't treat me !!My FSH levels were too high for them. This is why they get such good results as they pick and choose there patients  So I am back here where I should never have left
I will catch up with you all in the next few days. At the mo I have been stimming since last Tues and went for 1st scan today.I have 11 follicles but only 3-4 that look like they will grow into anything big enough. I am on the max 450 menopur which takes forever to prepare  This is normal for me though to only have a few so I am happy with that   

Best wishes to you all and for all of those who know me please let me know of any big changes. 

Bel
XXX


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello Poppykit10

I was on the maximum menopur every cycle, and only ever had 3 decent follies - but I have two daughters from ICSI.  You don't need large numbers of eggs... Mr. R. once said he would rather a small number of eggs that were good quality, than loads of eggs because often the more eggs you got, the poorer quality they were.

Good Luck!

Madhair - sorry to hear your news.

Katy - have you killed anyone  yet?

Best wishes to everyone else that remembers me!  I still lurk in the background!

Dobby


----------



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done Cardi, you now sit back and relax   

I had baseline scan today and even though AF hasn't arrived my lining is thin enough to start the injections tonight, so just waiting for DH to come home (as cannot inject myself) and away we go.

Hi to everyone else.

Popxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi bel, glad to hear from you but sorry to hear after all that, they wont treat you. What a cheat that they pick and choose who they treat I dont think they should be able to do that. Wishing you all the best with this tx like dobby said it is quality not quantity that matters

hello dobby how are you?

pop glad you are all good to go, hope the injections are not 2 bad for you

Hazel x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

madhair - sending you lots of  

Poppykit - sorry to hear that ARGC didn't work out, but welcome back!  Hopefully I'll be joining you with the maximum dose of Menopur very soon ... baseline scan is on Monday 1st.

popp1e - good luck with your injections too.  Just as well I'm OK doing my own injections as DH is a complete wimp with needles.  He can't be in the same room as me when I'm doing them!

Cardi - well done on 12 eggs!  Keeping everything crossed for your phone-call at the weekend.  Mr R wants to go to blastocyst for me too ... very nervous about that as I've always had 3-day transfer before.

hazel - 

Dobby - haven't killed anyone yet    However, being a mad hormonal woman with a stinking head cold AND being strictly teetotal is NOT a good combination!!!  There is still chocolate though    Obviously in moderations as no doubt someone will tell me there's too much caffeine in it...

Best wishes to you all, Katy xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Thankyou Dobby that does make me feel a little more positive although it is hard at the moment.
Hazel I just read back all your recent posts  you havent had much of a good time lately have you  . Do you plan to do your FET soon ?
Katy Good luck for monday. I will be there .... and probably wed and Friday aswell.

I went for 2nd scan today and have 3 follies 7mm, 11 and 14. Marion wants me to keep going until Friday then decide whether to carry on. There are some very tiny ones and there is an option to let the big one 'over mature' (so it is no good) then wait for the others to grow. I think at the moment I would be happy with 2 follies as long as I had 2 eggs. Last time I only had 2 and luckily then both fertilised.

Well done Cardi. Can I ask why the decision is made to go to Blast stage.It is something I have thought about but would worry with only 2.
BIG HELLO to all the other lovely ladies

Bel
XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bel,

The blastocyst option was explained to me in this way.  While it's harder to get embryos to blastocyst stage (they have to be good ones in the first place), if they do make it that far then there's a better chance of them implanting and a pregnancy resulting.  

It's interesting because when I asked about it when I did my first cycle in 2006 I was told that it was better to get the embryos back into the womb sooner, as that was where they belonged (rather than being in a test-tube in the lab).  

I think there have been some improvements in the cultures that the embryos develop in when they're in the lab.  Also, Mr R mentioned to me that 5 days is the point in a natural cycle where a fertilised egg would be arriving in the womb having travelled down the fallopian tube, so it's the right place at the right time so to speak.

However I'm sure we're all different so I wouldn't assume that what is best for one of us is necessarily best for you.  Best to ask!

Katy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Re blasts, the thing is although they do try to work out the best embryos at day 3 based on no of cells etc, it's a bit of a guess. if you have two clear runners, no reason tod elay, but if you have  alot of embryos, waiting till day 5 will mean some stop opwing (better in the diah than you) and by day 5 the remaining embrys are the best to transfer...

It's a useful way of selecting from a lartge no of embryos, but it won't make a day 3 embryo "better" than it was at day 3... just the opposite, it will mean some day 3 embryos arrest before day 5.


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

I couldn't agree more with drownedgirl.... going to blastocyst was never worth considering for me... I only ever had 3 to put back, so putting them back made more sense (better in me than in a dish) where as if I had more to choose from, letting them grow to see which ones were strongest would have made more sense.  I am the wrong side of 40 so could put 3 back each time.  I did have 4 once... and hated leaving the very poor one behind.  They tried to grow him on to blastocyst and would have frozen him if he had got there, but he gave up the ghost on day 4.... that was when they didn't routinely do blastocyst transfers anyway because they didn't really ever have much success, but I think things have changed more recently - that was a few years ago.

I think if I had 2, I would go for the 3 day transfer, unless Mr R. recommended otherwise.  

Dobby


----------



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok?

Injections are going ok, although DH did fumble one last night and it hurt    But can't complain as no hope of being able to do it myself. AF finally arrived this morning so ovaries feel like they are taking a battering, but glad its here as was getting worried something wasn't working. 

Popxx


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi to all   

Just to add my twopenneth re. blasts - Mr R said to me that as this was my third attempt at IVF (the other two were bfns) it might be a good idea to see how my eggs/embies do after 5 days.  I guess it's a gamble (as others have said, I might have none left to transfer) but it's good from a diagnostic point of view, as they have no idea as yet of what happens to my embies after the 3rd day.  Mr R said that if none of them survive to day 5, it's unlikely that they would have made it inside me anyway as apparently the 'culture' they have in the labs is so close to the real thing.  Obviously, nobody really knows, but we felt it was worth the gamble to find out more about our embies.  At our last attempt, we had 2 grade 1 embies transferred and the two that were left didn't look very good at first which is why they weren't chosen on day 3 but then after 5 days they went on to make good blasts.  These were frozen and unfortunately didn't make the thaw, but DH and I have often wondered if those had been put back instead, would it have resulted in a pg?  As it happens, this time around, we were lucky and have 7 to play with so the chances of at least one surviving the 5 days are quite strong.  To be honest though, if Mr R had told me otherwise, I probably would have taken his advice, as I guess we have to believe that he knows best!

You can go a bit   can't you reading everything and thinking too much about things!!  Do let me know how you get on Bel.

x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Thankyou for all your comments/advice as it has helped. I am back in tomorrow for another scan and will decide whether to continue. I will ask about the blast option but I think I already know the answer. I doubt if they would advise it with only 1-2 eggs. But in a way if the day 3 wouldn't last until day 5 in the dish this probably means that it wouldn't last inside you either so is it better to know, and not go through the 2ww .It is a difficult one. Anyway one step at a time.I have to get them/it fertilised first  
Cardi when do you have your ET ?
Pop, is your DH sticking the needle in really fast? The faster the better so you feel nothing. I almost through mine in like a dart   
Best wishes to everyone 

Bel
xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Just a quick one from me this evening.  Baseline scan this morning - thin lining and quiet ovaries (not partying or anything   ).  Just done first injections: 450iu Menopur (6 ampoules) and 0.25mg Cetrotide.  I had Menopur with my previous cycle but Cetrotide is new for me - previously had Suprecur.  Can't believe I've got a £185 per day drug habit      Back to the clinic a week today for a check-up.

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that I had a baby boy on 23rd January, 10 days late.  He is called Jasper James and is just perfect.  We are all doing really well, he is a very content little baby who sleeps well and is extremely greedy!  Labour was horrendous, but he's totally worth it.  Me and dp are so thankful for him.  And thanks for all the support I had from you girls when I needed it.

I want to wish everyone loads of good luck, I still come on here to catch up when I can and am always thinking of you all.  I hope you all have a successful 2010.

Lots of love XXX


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Luci Lu!!!! WOW where did that time go it was like yesterday that you were announcing a BFP!!! Great to have some good news on here to keep others positive!! Many congrats to you once again! xxxx        

hope everyone else is well, did you guys know that Greika is PG with twins, i saw it on the twins thread i had no idea!!!!

lizzy xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Luci-Lu!!!  And a beautiful name too.  Do post a little picture when you're able.

Lizzylou - great news about Grejka too.  Glad to hear some good news from our clinic for a change ... there seems to have been a run of bad luck recently.

Better head off now; by the time I've tidied the kitchen and done a bit of ironing it'll be time for my injections!

Katy xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

hello lizzylou and girls,
Yes I am pregnant with twins I didnt post it here we have been so worring.. and for some time didnt wanted post it
Today I had my 16 weeks scan and feel bit relief I had big bleeding just week ago and spent few days in hospital
*Lizzylou* - You have twins too  Sorry for asking Do you live near Tonbridge?

*lucy* - all the best for you and your baby thats fantastic news!

All the best for everyone and baby dust to the all


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations Luci-lu. Cute name. Hope you are enjoying every minute.

Fab news Grejka. Take it easy and hope you have no more scares.

Katy- Got EVERYTHING crossed for you. Will pop back to see how you are doing.  

Hope everyone else is well  

Lisa
x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Katy H hope the injections are going ok, I cantr believe how much the drugs are, I try not to think about it when im doing tx, Hope you produce some lovely follies

Lucy Congratulations Ive been wondering whether you had your baby, for some reason I was thinking you were due in december. I love the name and he was born the day before my sons birthday, Take it easy and make sure you get some sleep when he does,

grejka, I know we have been chatting but hello and glad your scan went ok after your scares

Hazel x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lisa*- Thank you I am checking always on ******** about your Toby!! You come throw so much. I remeber when I had ectopic you wrote to me  He is gorgeouse! He is at home now??
*Hazel*,* Katy * - you will be next I am holding my fingers crossed


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations Luci Lu...what amazing news...welcome to the world little man! A very special SEFC baby boy at that!

Grejka - Wow....I had no idea....so so so happy for you especially after everything you had to go through...amazing! 
I wish you all the best for the rest of the pregnancy. I expect Mr R is thrilled for you?

Good luck to everyone going through treatment too...it is time for lots of good luck on this thread....2010 is SEFC year I reckon!

Only 4 weeks to go for me before my c-section...boy it has gone fast but have had a fair share of illness and bp problems.

x Honey Pot


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*HoneyPot* - thank you  I am trying enjoying but still worring because thats my 2nd bleeding. and they said I could have more. All the best for you only few days to go! Have you got names for the baby?? Which hospital are you going to give birth?


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi girls

Grejka I am having an elected c-section at Princess Royal on the 2nd March!! Names are almost decided..have two pink ones and one blue one...although not yet get a middle name if a boy...but all will be revealed when the baby is here and all is well and healthy etc...It feels like tempting fate to start naming before he/she arrives etc.


x Honey Pot


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG honeypot, I cant believe you only have 4 weeks left, where has the time gone? I would have put money on it that you had months left to go. Hope you are well and looking forward to meeting your little 1

Hazel x


----------



## HerneBayGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello,

My DH and i have been following your happy  and sometimes sad  stories for a year now and have felt some great comfort and sadness.

Our story is - Married in 2004 tried immediately to conceive, struggled with doctors which resulted in us changing just to get heard. Sent to see Mr W at Maidstone had test all OK. Put on Clomid for 8 months. Turns out had a cyst which needed to be removed.  on the day, i asked for a second opinion (advice from sis (she's a Doc)) and it had gone 

Spoke to Mr W who advised us we could now be refereed for fertility treatment (NHS) but did mention his own clinic (SEFC). Long chat with DH and Bank account decided not to wait for NHS (but stayed on list) and paid for

IUI Jan08 BFN- IUI Mar08 BFN - IUI May 08 BFN- IVF Oct 08 BFN (Arrgghhh), finally NHS appointment with Rafla at Chaucer resulted in DH having no sperm (First test at Maidstone reveals 300 million all unexplained) Mr R advises NHS contract and gets us refereed to SEFC first IVF Donor Sperm Oct 09 (7 Follies resulting 6 Embies 4 frozen) - BFN and FET Dec 09 (4 frosties defrost, 2 - 8 cells put back) BFN 

What next Last chance final NHS appointment start injections Apr 10 fingers crossed 

HerneBayGir


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hernebaygirl welcome to the site, wishing you all the best with your upcoming tx. hope you dont mind but I was just wondering if your dh had his sperm tested before you had your iui because we were told that dp had to have his sperm test before we could go ahead or was it that his levels vary so much? hope you dont mind me asking but I was a bit confused.

Hazel x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

HernebayGirl ...









Have a look at these links x

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Kent boards ~* Click here
Have also sent you a pm x


----------



## HerneBayGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, Hazel soz for delay

Thats ok to ask about DH sperm levels. DH levels during iui were ok with reasonable motility but started to deterioate as treatment went on. By the time we got to our first ivf DH levels were less than 3M but no motility Mr R thought DH could try menopur as this could trigger motility but sadly after 4 months there was no improvement ICSI was out of the question as it was to risky as sperm was more than likely dead. 

After a long discussion with Mr R and ourselves we came to the conclusion that donor sperm was the way forward as we both wanted children we both have had counselling and although this brought up difficult question we felt we both were in a position to cope with this. We have both explained the situtation to our families of which they are 100% behind us.

Hope this answer your question although a long reply bit like an essay

HerneBayGirl


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies.
That's weird ..until today there were no replys since my last post and now they have all popped up 
Wow Grejka that's fantastic news.The last time I was on here you were going through a really bad time  
Lucy your little bundle looks soooo sweet. Congratulations and I hope the labour pains  will soon be a fading memory  
Katy how is your treatment going ?
Hello to everyone else and welcome hernebaygirl.

As for me I continued with the treatment and after 2 and half weeks stimming I had EC last wednesday and got 2 eggs.I had a final follie growth spurt (one went fron 13mm to 24mm in 2 days)  . So the 2 fertilised and on day three were both grade 1 ,8 cell.I took the difficult decision to go for a day 5 blast transfer  which should have been today. They phoned this morning to say that they havent reached Blast stage yet so I am waiting for a morning call for hopefully a 6 day transfer tomorrow   

All the best
Bel
xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick hello before I cook supper!

Had scan this morning and have 14 follicles (7 each side).  Most are around 14mm but a couple are smaller.  Lining already 9.3mm so things are looking good so far.  Two more days of injections then another scan on Wednesday - then all being well, EC on Friday.  

Bel - sending you lots of   and   that your embryos are doing their stuff right now and will be ready for transfer in the morning.  

Katy xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hernbaygirl, thanks for the reply sorry to hear that his levels were fine to begin with then went down hill, it must have been a hard decision to use a donor I think especially for a man I know my dp said that he would find it really hard if his swimmers were not up to scratch and he was glad it was me with the problem ( men really know how to make you feel good) Im glad your families are behind you I really am wishing you all the best with you upcoming tx

bel glad they both fertilised   its good news that they both reach blasts tomorrow

Katy h hope it goes well for your ec on friday 

Hazel x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, and I've lost touch of what stage everyone is at.

Lucy - Congratulations - it doesn't seem long ago that we all met up when you were on your 2WW.  Hope you soon forget all about the labour.

Grejka -    sorry to read you had to go back to hospital - hope the twins have settled now.

Bel - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning.  Sounds good that they were both Grade 1, 8 cell.  Hope they have grown to blast stage for you by tomorrow.   

Good luck to everyone else going through and about to start treatment too - hope that next time I log on I'll read about more BFP's


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies,
Hello Clotted  how you are well and all is going really well for you.
Hazel , do you have your next treatment planned. Sorry if you have already said but I can't find it 
Katy it sounds as if your follies are growing really well so hopefully you will have more than enough eggs on Friday  

AFM.  The good news is 1 of them made it to blast stage   so I am going for ET at 11.15a.m .  I still feel sad for the other one though    

Buy for now

Bel
XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bel - sending you lots of   and   - hope you've got your feet up and that little blast is snuggling in nicely.

 to clotted cream - good to hear from you again.

I'm at the clinic first thing tomorrow; hopefully things will be ready for EC on Friday.  I really hope I am, because I can hardly do up any of my trousers, so something must be happening  

Katy xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Clotted cream hello how are you doing? 

Bel Im so pleased 1 got to blast Its a shame about the other 1 but its good that 1 got there, sending you lots of sticky vibes. Sorry you did ask me about my next tx and I completely forgot to reply (sorry) Im due to start a frozen cycle in march, Baseline should be about the 1st week in march. Im taking northisterone for 4 days starting from the 24th feb. 

Katy hope it all looked good on your scan today and you can have your egg collection on friday

Hazel x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Had another scan this morning.  Now have 15 follies (one more since Monday).  Some have hit 20mm (good) but others are still 12-14mm which is OK but not ideal.  To give them one last boost I had to do another injection of Menopur this morning - straight after the clinic before heading for work!  I've now just done my trigger shot ready for EC at 8.30 on Friday morning.  

So far so good, but a long, long way to go still.

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Well done Katy   that sounds like a good crop. Warm the little ones up with a hot water bottle and I'm sure they will have a last minute spurt.
Hazel not too long for you to wait now  What do you have waiting in the freezer ?
Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well and happy.

AFM I am now PUPO   so have until the 22nd to analyse every twinge, rumble, and flutter. The pesaries make you do all of those so I'll be none the wiser  I thought that having a 6 day transfer would mean I could test earlier than 2 weeks ?? But apparently not  

Bye for now


Bel
xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Bel congratulations on being pupo. I have 6 frosties in the freezer which were frozen very early on, I was told they can survive the thaw better if they are frozen early. I think the plan is just to thaw 3 to begin with and if none of them survive they will try the other 3. Mr r didnt want to thaw all 6 because he said he hates throwing the potential for life away if more than 2 survived. Im happy with that because if the 1st lot survive then at least we have another lot in the freezer for a future cycle if we need them.

Hazel x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hazel

if you can get them to defrost two at a time then it is a potential three goes instead of two! What if all three were good quality you would have to discard one and then always wonder! I insisted on having them thawed two at a time against thier wishes when i only had eight left and I had one pg but sadly ended in m/c,  (two were no good for ec) then I had my twins and still have two left!! So in my eyes its best to have them done two at a time, Mr R was all for thawing all of them and picking the best, but can you imagine if we picked the wrong two as no one really knows and what a waste of the other six!!! Just my opinion xxx

Good luck on whatever you decide!!

Lizzy


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227894.0


----------

